# OT Freddie Adu makes debut this weekend



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

This guy is Lebron x10. He was offered 750k as a 10 year old by Inter Milan to go into their system. He is 14 years old today. This kid is the next Pele. And ironically an example of why this whole HS to NBA *****ing is a bit overrated. if you have the talent, then you ought to take advantage of it. This kid is going to do it. He will put the US on the world soccer map. I doubt he stays in the MLS long so take advantage of watching him while you guys can.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> This kid is the next Pele.


So he is going to play for New York Cosmos?

:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT Freddie Adu makes debut this weekend*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So he is going to play for New York Cosmos?
> ...


By the time the World Cup in Germany in 06 is over, he will be at Real Madrid, Barcelona, Manchester United, AC Milan or Arsenal, maybe Chelsea. He just isnt going to be in the MLS for long. People need to take advantage of watching him while they can. Pele even said he was the chosen one. And Pele, not Jordan, was the athlete of the last century


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

For the record, I think Freddy Adu is the greatest prodigy in any sport EVER. He's not the next Pele, he will run circles around the greatest soccer player of all time.

This kid won the National HS Soccer Player of the Year at age 13, when he shouldn't have even been in HS yet. He is already said to be one of the best players on the field in MLS practices.

But as impressive as all that sounds, all you have to do is watch clips of this kid. He does so many things with the ball that just look superhuman. Watching him dribble through an entire defense for the first time, I literally thought I was watching a video game.

If you haven't seen him play yet, make it a point to. He will do more for soccer in this country than Tiger Woods did for golf.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> For the record, I think Freddy Adu is the greatest prodigy in any sport EVER. He's not the next Pele, he will run circles around the greatest soccer player of all time.
> 
> This kid won the National HS Soccer Player of the Year at age 13, when he shouldn't have even been in HS yet. He is already said to be one of the best players on the field in MLS practices.
> ...


agreed. He is a freak. the definition of it. and the way he handles himself says so much for a kid who couldnt speak english 6 years ago. The next generation of children in the US will be Adu followers, like most of my generation were Jordan followers. But Adu probably will be bigger because Soccer is just so much bigger. 20x more people watch the world cup final then the superbowl. his international endorsement opportunities are staggering.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Is this on TV?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Is this on TV?


somewhere it will be.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

He is going to be one of the biggest busts, book it. Or if that is to hard for you to take, he will end up being just another good player. 
Pray to God he ends in either England or Spain, they would eat him alive in Italy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> He is going to be one of the biggest busts, book it. Or if that is to hard for you to take, he will end up being just another good player.
> Pray to God he ends in either England or Spain, they would eat him alive in Italy.


well apparently Inter and AC disagree with you
oh and if your going to quote me, why dont you atleast quote chibulls who said Adu would be better. Or are you just picking on me now?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well apparently Inter and AC disagree with you
> oh and if your going to quote me, why dont you atleast quote chibulls who said Adu would be better. Or are you just picking on me now?


Im a big AC Milan fan, I hope he doesnt up here. Dont worry, time will prove me wrong :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a big AC Milan fan, I hope he doesnt up here. Dont worry, time will prove me wrong :laugh:


they were hot on his heels as early as last year. My guess is that they were very comfortable with him. Inter went after him as a 10 year old. thats nuts. he is a sure thing


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Wish him well, but let's not get ahead of ourselve's.. The MLS isn't a true test for any top notch player of the world no matter how young!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> he is a sure thing


To be what? A good player? Better than who? Pele?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> To be what? A good player? Better than a who? Pele?


at greatness


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> at greatness


Whats greatness for you? Do you think he is going to have greater impact than Henry in England, Totti in Italy or Ronaldinho in Spain?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats greatness for you? Do you think he is going to have greater impact than Henry in England, Totti in Italy or Ronaldinho in Spain?


given time, yes. remember all of those guys are 10 years older then he is. Assuming he remains healthy, he will. Again, im not the only one who thinks this. All the biggies want him and want him now.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> given time, yes. remember all of those guys are 10 years older then he is. Assuming he remains healthy, he will. Again, im not the only one who thinks this. All the biggies want him and want him now.


And all the biggies want 50 africans, 50 brazilians, 50 argentineans and so on. 
I think he wont be more than a good/very good player, and definetly not one of the biggest stars in the history of the game.

Final Q:
What about Adu and the US National team? Impact? Make a run at a WC?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> And all the biggies want 50 africans, 50 brazilians, 50 argentineans and so on.
> ...


Do you debate everything RL posts, or just everything that RL posts?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Nah, I'm not sold that he'll be the best ever.. Considering, he'll have to deal with the well paid butcher's that can bring the best player's down a notch or two.. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> And all the biggies want 50 africans, 50 brazilians, 50 argentineans and so on.
> ...


quick question, have you ever seen him play? I mean, Sir Alex Ferguson and Arsene Wenger have and couldnt stop talking about him. Abramanovic was willing to buy him from MLS for 5 million pounds knowing he wouldnt play for Chelsea for years. And real madrid has been after him for years. There might be 150 great young kids out there, but pele isnt hanging out with them, is he? I cant think of one kid under the age of 17 in Brazil who has all the biggies after him. Even Kaka, who is as good an 18 year old as their is, only had offers from 2 or 3 of the biggies. 

He will have an impact on the US team at the next WC. Germany is going to be a hard place for the US to play. Final 8, like the last world cup is where they should end up. He will be 16 freaking years old. he is going to start more then likely. He will shatter Peles WC youth record. at 20, I think he might lead the US to the semis. For the US to win, he will need midfield support. But he is going to take this country to higher levels then its seen in this sport. Like chibulls said, his impact will be greater then Tiger Woods.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> quick question, have you ever seen him play?


I have watched him more than once, last time being the U-20 in Africa or Asia (When USA lost to Argentina) and I wasnt impressed at all. 

But thats a great quote, "Adu will be better than Pele". I like it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you debate everything RL posts, or just everything that RL posts?


 

:kiss: 

:makeout:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I have watched him more than once, last time being the U-20 in Africa or Asia (When USA lost to Argentina) and I wasnt impressed at all.
> ...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I have watched him more than once, last time being the U-20 in Africa or Asia (When USA lost to Argentina) and I wasnt impressed at all.
> ...


I said he was the next Pele, chibulls said he would be better.

Again, no offense, but I value Wengers, Quieroz, Fergusons or Rikaards opinion on Adu more then yours. If these guys were willing to spend millions to get to them, clearly they do their homework. Atleast they would remember were they saw him play. When the big guys all say something, there is some truth to it. Same thing with Lebron. But Curry, my friend, feel free to debate this, but frankly your a bit over your head. When you make fun of me, understand your saying that your smarter then all the aforementioned people and PELE himself. your a smart kid, but not that smart.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> your a smart kid, but not that smart.


Sorry, but I feel it has nothing to do with being smart. You can go get some guy with an 190 IQ and he wont be able to tell you if Adu is the next Pele. 
I dont respect Rijkaard at all, when I see his substitution pattern and the players he likes, I want to puke. If Ronaldinho wasnt there, he would be in Netherlands by now. 
But coming back to that topic, you have to take into consideration that this guys have to say the right things. If a reporter ask Pele: "Is Adu the next Pele?" you cant expect Pele to laugh at them or take credit away from Adu. 

Lets see who is right: Wegner, Rijkaard, Ferguson and rlucas or me. But thats in 10 years or more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hmmm...well I've been out of the soccer loop for about 2-3 years. Maybe it's time to get back into it. If'n I remember I'll watch him play.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

His game will be on ABC this Saturday...D.C. vs. San Jose. Check your local listings.


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

It would be easy to play down his greatness if he was lebron or curry becaus they were man children. Adu if supreme skill. There is never a moment when he has the ball that he doen't have an idea of how to out maneuver his opponent. 

The test will be when he has to play against men. How he copes with the physical aspect. He will definatel be top ten for his age group when he is 22-25.

That would be one of
figo
zidane
totti
henry
aimar
beckham
ronaldinho
rivaldo
ronaldo 
scholes

That will be a huge feat.

Freddy is inspirational so there is no question that even at the age of sixteen for the next world cup a semi spot isn't out of the question. And with luck on your side who knows what can happen.


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

Freddy Adu (Child Prodigy ); )


----------



## patta09 (Jul 2, 2003)

rite now adu could go either way - just an above average player or a true superstar when he is older. he will not be the next pele, he was one of a kind. but i believe we will see how good he can be by seeing what team he will play for when he leaves the US. for example, if he goes to inter, i say there is a 90% chance he will be a flop, as inter just do not know how to look after their players, and have ruined many careers, but if was to go to a team like milan, then he will flourish into a genuine superstar as ac milan know what it takes too look after their players (besides rivaldo,that was complete opposite) and they are one of the only teams in the world where they make players perform way better. (just look at pancaro for milan). 
so really nothing will stop adu from being one of the best in the world in 5-6 years time as long as he works hard and moves to a right club that will be prepared to give him a chance. i would like to see him go to ajax, the best youth system in the world


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> His game will be on ABC this Saturday...D.C. vs. San Jose. Check your local listings.


Nice, I hope he plays so that I can see him. I have heard a lot about him and have seen brief highlights of what he can do but I really would like to see him in action. It is very impressive on what he has accomplished at his age.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

This could be the best thing ever for MLS. Not only for the next fews years will they get exposure but when Adu developes they will get a boat load of money. Hopefully with that they will be able to make the MLS more competive. I'll definetly have to catch a Fire game when they play DC this year.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

To be perfectly honest, I love soccer. The most exciting months of my life are those days every four summers when the World Cup is being played.

The best days are when Italy wins- the worst when Italy loses. But I watch almost EVERY game, even in 2002 when they were on at 2:00am, 4:00am and 6:00am.

Now, I don't really follow English/Spanish/Italian soccer with anything more than a passing interest because I never really get a chance to see the games. I do try and follow Italian soccer a little because that is where my parents are from, and my grandfather still follows it a little.

I've heard about Freddy, I just saw a 60 Minutes special on him, this kid amazes me. He's got moves and control that I don't see from most English strikers. I'm going to start watching his games, and the MLS has a really good shot of making me a fan. American soccer is slowly starting to catch up, and there is some talent in there unlike four or five years ago. 

Even though Freddy will probably be at Madrid in four-five years, MLS has a great chance of making a lot of fans now.

I know I'm excited.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

rlucas those teams want him because he is very gifted, young and can very likely make that team huge in the U.S. It dosent mean he is certain to be the best ever or 2nd best ever. Like with every very promising player they would rather have him than not and these teams are battling it out for lots of teenagers that we dont hear as much about.

Adu has said that utd and real are his favourite teams and utd along with maybe chelsea have had the most contact him. Hes got his nike deal and they would probably want him to join a nike team and a big one.


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

Utd are a nike team and are really good at bring along younf talent (beckham, giggs, nevilles, scholes etc.)

I'm a man utd fan so naturally i want them to sign him.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigBillyBob</b>!
> Utd are a nike team and are really good at bring along younf talent (beckham, giggs, nevilles, scholes etc.)
> 
> I'm a man utd fan so naturally i want them to sign him.


Noooo! I'm an Arsenal fan and I'd hate that... 

The way things are going in soccer Chelsea will be the team that buys him. As soon as Abrahamovic hears there is interest from another team he will outbid them no matter how ridiculous the amount...

Anyway who needs Adu when you've got Thierry Henry, The Greatest Player In The World!!!


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

While we are talking about MLS and soccer in general. From what I heard on the MLS soccer board. Is that the allstar game is either going to have Real Madrid or Chelsea play against the allstar team. That is a great idea for them. If they keep doing things like that the popularity of soccer here atleast as far as a pro sport goes will increase.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I will be at the game on Saturday and I am going to WC 2006 if the US qualifies. I've got some German language tapes ready to go.

I doubt Adu is going to start, though he is almost sure to at least come off the bench.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigBillyBob</b>!
> 
> The test will be when he has to play against men. How he copes with the physical aspect. He will definatel be top ten for his age group when he is 22-25.
> 
> ...



I've got to challenge your Top Ten BigBillyBob.

Patrick Viera has got to be included over Rivaldo.

Rivaldo couldnt even get on the field for AC Milan. He's past his prime.


Also I think that banking on a 16yr old for a spot in the SEMI FINALS of the WORLD CUP is a bit of a stretch.

Theres no way they should be included with Brazil, Germany, France, Holland, England, Spain, Argentina etc.

Although as you say with a bit of luck anything can happen!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Whoa...soccer talk.

Adu vs Landon Donovan. Saturday on ABC 3 PM CT

I heard MLS All-star game will pit against a top notch euro team like Real Madrid, Arsenal or Chelsea.

Chicago's own DaMarcus Beasley scored the lone goal against Poland in a friendly today.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

BigBillyBob

with your list id find a way to add ruud, nedved, giggs or shev. Beckham and rivaldo atleast 2 id drop


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

My Top-10 in no particular order:

Ronaldinho
Totti
Shevchenko
Henry
Ruud VN
Nedved
Zidane
Ronaldo
Aimar
Roberto Carlos

I dont know if Im forgetting some, though its possible. I hope I dont have to explain why I included Roberto C in my Top-10, its well deserved.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

1. He has all the signs of greatness, including an excellent attitude and demeanor. But...he..is..just...14 years old. Time will tell whether he will taste the heights of greatness. 

2. In addition to being on the U-17 sides, he was, I believe on the U-20 side for a brief period. However, he didn't make the US roster on the U-20 World Cup. Strange. He may make Bruce Arena's roster for 2006, but I anticipate he'll grab some bench and take some nice photos for his holiday, just like Ronaldo did in '94 when the pentacampeonos were working on their 4th title.

3. Pray to dear god that he doesn't wind up at Man. Ure or at Chelski!!! London's a much nicer place than the provinces (as long as one doesn't get too engangled in the emerging Russian mafia scene creeping out of the woodwork at Stamford Bridge). In Italy (home of 'tactical' football, i.e., 10 men behind the ball, c.f., the nil-nil CL yawner between Milan and Juve) or Spain (every regime deserves a team, and the ability to sell one's training ground at astronomical prices to said regime, thereby wiping off all of one's debts in one-fell swoop), he'll most likely be facing many a racist chant and the attendant banana peels that fans in those parts seem adept at hurling at black players....So, there's only one proper destination for him in a few years:

...when and Henry will be in his early 30's, playing the Bergkamp role by then, Dennis having long since hung up his boots, and Reyes in his prime!


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah london is really the best place for such a young guy who will have an unbelievable amount of pressure on him 

Dont even think arsenal have been seriously linked with him


utd´s 3 current americans (who all have done well for their team) should put them high on his list unless money is his main objective then its most likely chelsea


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!</b>!
> 
> ...when and Henry will be in his early 30's, playing the Bergkamp role by then, Dennis having long since hung up his boots, and Reyes in his prime!


If he's as good as advertised I'd love to have him join Arsenal but Arsenal dont usually pay HUGE amounts for players that are hyped up. They get underutilized young players on the cheap and turn them into Superstars ie Henry, Viera, Ljungberg etc etc. Of course the exception for this is record signing Reyes. Wenger must see something really special in this guy.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm a Brazilian, and of course, me and my family watch the World Cup religously. We're very proud of our team and the title we hold as the best in soccer. However, one thing we all agree on is the Freddy Adu may very well be the next Pele of the world. Also, you can quote me in saying if and when he is successful, (as someone stated before) Freddy will do wonders for soccer in the U.S. I think as the years go on, U.S. will slowly become a powerhouse in the World Cup. And many people in U.S. will begin to love the sport of soccer. This may sound farfetched, but I think soccer in the U.S. will grow far beyond anybody's expectations.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> We're very proud of our team and the title we hold as the best in soccer.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

>





What?


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

Brazil are the world cup holders dude.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So why are the Spurs the world champions? They won the NBA title, not the world championship.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!


Not to be judging your intelligence, but you get confused too easily. What did you not understand?


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I've played soccer most of my life, i never got into watching it much though(except World Cup), kinda odd. My club team used to play Potomac teams all the time, thats i believe where Freddy's from. I'm from Columbia, MD btw. I'm older than him so i never got to play against him, but i have played against people like AJ Wood(played for Bethesda), Dante Washington(high school), and some other people who went pro. Its a really good area for soccer, very competetive. 

Anyways, i just wanted to comment on some clips i saw of freddy. Its hard to tell, but he looked alot faster than the people he was juking. Speed and quickness kills in soccer, and it looks like hes got that much more of it than everyone else. I do want to see him play in a real game, so looking forward to tomorrow. I'm not sure if he can handle all the blatant hacking on the pro lvl though.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to be judging your intelligence, but you get confused too easily. What did you not understand?


I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

I just got done watching the 60 minute interview he did. That kid is going to be a super star. What impresses me the most about him is his charisma and just how intelligent and mature he is for a 14 year old kid. To think he has only been in the US 6 years and he speaks better english than 99% of NBA players. I think he will be the next Tiger Woods/Jordan. If anyone can bring pro soccer into the main stream I think this kid can. His quickness and footwork were amazing. I can now see why everyone wanted him.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!


So the referees got their medals as well??


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW, Is Adu going to play for Ghana or USA?

:uhoh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Arsenal......you are OUT!!!!

:yes:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

OT on this OT, but speaking of 14-year old athletes, I think that Michelle Wie has a chance to make a greater impact on the game. Great swing and a great frame (6'0" and may be growing still) for the game. Yes, a little bit of homerism for the local girl, but she is definitely a star in the making. I can see her dominating the women's tour sometime in the next five years (as an amateur nonetheless), and becoming the first female to make the cut in a PGA tour event.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> BTW, Is Adu going to play for Ghana or USA?
> 
> :uhoh:


He is capped to the US by playing in the various U-xx tournaments.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> OT: Arsenal......you are OUT!!!!
> 
> :yes:




Oh dear. We'll have to win the league instead then. :whoknows:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> OT on this OT, but speaking of 14-year old athletes, I think that Michelle Wie has a chance to make a greater impact on the game. Great swing and a great frame (6'0" and may be growing still) for the game. Yes, a little bit of homerism for the local girl, but she is definitely a star in the making. I can see her dominating the women's tour sometime in the next five years (as an amateur nonetheless), and becoming the first female to make the cut in a PGA tour event.


I disagree. Golf is already extremely popular with TIger Woods. Michelle Wie might make people watch her more often, and what she accomplishes could be greater than anything Adu accomplishes, even if he is as great as some think. The problem is though that if Freddy causes Soccer to really catch on in the US, he will have accomplished something amazing. Something that guys like Pele and Cruyff could not do.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Golf is already extremely popular with TIger Woods. Michelle Wie might make people watch her more often, and what she accomplishes could be greater than anything Adu accomplishes, even if he is as great as some think. The problem is though that if Freddy causes Soccer to really catch on in the US, he will have accomplished something amazing. Something that guys like Pele and Cruyff could not do.


Yes, but do remember that it's not Freddy vs. Pele in a challenge to see who can make America actually care about soccer.

It's Freddy + Nike + ESPN vs. Pele

The times are different. Maybe the kid as a shot to change the way Americans think about soccer with the help of the modern media.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but do remember that it's not Freddy vs. Pele in a challenge to see who can make America actually care about soccer.
> ...


Pele was Pele. 

There may not have been the Nike and ESPN exposure back then, but EVERYONE knew and loved Pele. He was a Muhammed Ali, a Michael Jordan already. Freddy could end up sucking. If he is going to get Americans to care, he is going to have to be the next Pele, under the scrutiny of the world, and make a nation that does not care about soccer, care. Good Luck to him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT Freddie Adu makes debut this weekend*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> By the time the World Cup in Germany in 06 is over, he will be at Real Madrid, Barcelona, Manchester United, AC Milan or Arsenal, maybe Chelsea. He just isnt going to be in the MLS for long. People need to take advantage of watching him while they can. Pele even said he was the chosen one. And Pele, not Jordan, was the athlete of the last century


                

Now if we were talking about a sport that can hold my interest, like Curling, the Biathalon or Synchronized Swimming, that would be different.

But its just soccer, for crying out loud. Who cares?

and yes, I know "Its the most popular sport in the world." But as I said recently, for many years, Julio Eglasias was the most popular entertainer in the world. I stand by my decision to despise and ignore him, too.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I dont know how much people from here follow soccer tournaments, cups, etc, but Ghana is always a Top U-20, U-17, etc squad cause they are 20+ years old playing against legit 17 or 18 years old men. I dont know if this is the case of Adu, cause I dont know much about his background, but It could very well be.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT Freddie Adu makes debut this weekend*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love the way you went out of your way to tell us you don't care. :|


Well, we don't care that you don't care. So there. :greatjob:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I dont know how much people from here follow soccer tournaments, cups, etc, but Ghana is always a Top U-20, U-17, etc squad cause they are 20+ years old playing against legit 17 or 18 years old men. I dont know if this is the case of Adu, cause I dont know much about his background, but It could very well be.


Does it even matter. I enjoy watching soccer. Grew up playing it, but am not familiar with the pro-game, sans world cup. Still, I get absolutely mesmerized when I watch Adu highlights. Having not been familiar with the game, it took a special talent to make me watch golf. Adu may have a gift that translates to people who are not familiar with the sport. He could be 50 years old for all I care...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Does it even matter. I enjoy watching soccer. Grew up playing it, but am not familiar with the pro-game, sans world cup. Still, I get absolutely mesmerized when I watch Adu highlights. Having not been familiar with the game, it took a special talent to make me watch golf. Adu may have a gift that translates to people who are not familiar with the sport. He could be 50 years old for all I care...


I dont agree. When was the last time you saw a 50 years old man playing soccer?

If Adu is 18, for example, its not the same. Yes, he still has the talent but other guys at 18 years old are playing pro soccer in Italy, Spain, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Golf is already extremely popular with TIger Woods. Michelle Wie might make people watch her more often, and what she accomplishes could be greater than anything Adu accomplishes, even if he is as great as some think. The problem is though that if Freddy causes Soccer to really catch on in the US, he will have accomplished something amazing. Something that guys like Pele and Cruyff could not do.


Pele was not american. Nor was Cruyff. That may sound trivial. But it's not.

Ali, Jordan, Woods, Babe Ruth. . .all american.
The fact that Adu is american is huge in his ability to attract attention to soccer in the US.

I know I haven't watched soccer since the world cup, but I will be watching todays game. I'm definitely curious to see the kid play.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual.


Yeah, you're right. All five of their World Cup titles were lucky. We should be thanking the refs.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right. All five of their World Cup titles were lucky. We should be thanking the refs.



Who said all five??

:uhoh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So Adu isnt starting...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> So Adu isnt starting...


He better play. Otherwise I'll be bitter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Adu for the first half.
The views of Adu have been him on the bench and highlights of his career at halftime.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wow, he looks like a little boy out there--definitely not ready for the big stage.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah he looks a few years away from being able to dominate on this level. If at all.

I don't know why people question his age. He looks 14 to me out there on the field. Hope he grows a little.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

what channel is/was this on?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> what channel is/was this on?


It was on ABC.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The game was awesome (for United fans).

United had too many missed chances converting what should have been easy scores. Adu wasn't really in a position to really contribute much after all the hard work the rest of the squad had put in prior to him entering the game.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He looks small. But I like the way he moves. And although he must have been a bit nervous, he didn't show it. He really never got a chance to show what he could do in this game; in the second half when he got to play, his team was getting pressured pretty heavily and couldn't get the ball in the open field on offense at all. He really didn't get any opportunities. The one play where he got to do something, he made a nice pass. 

He looks really small but as a player he seems to know what to do.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> This guy is Lebron x10. He was offered 750k as a 10 year old by Inter Milan to go into their system. He is 14 years old today. This kid is the next Pele. And ironically an example of why this whole HS to NBA *****ing is a bit overrated. if you have the talent, then you ought to take advantage of it. This kid is going to do it. He will put the US on the world soccer map. I doubt he stays in the MLS long so take advantage of watching him while you guys can.



freddy audoo looks good, how old is he again? and where is he originally from?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> For the record, I think Freddy Adu is the greatest prodigy in any sport EVER. He's not the next Pele, he will run circles around the greatest soccer player of all time.
> 
> This kid won the National HS Soccer Player of the Year at age 13, when he shouldn't have even been in HS yet. He is already said to be one of the best players on the field in MLS practices.
> ...


People just talk about him because he is "american" (he isnt american at all). In Brazil there are like 50 young players as good as him. The USA need a world class soccer star, and people are trying to make you believe that Adu is the next Pele.

Of course that he is a good young player, but its impossible to say what kind of player he will become, he is only 14. He has to be the best playing against the highest level. Even if at the end of the season he be named the MVP of the MLS it will be too early to say if he will be a world star or just a good player from the USA. 

On the other hand, any team in the world would offer him million of dollars, The USA is the biggest world market for anything. An American soccer player known by americans would be a money machine.

PS: I think that USA will never be a soccer powerhouse. You americans dont even call the sport by its real name, which is football. The quality comes from the amount. Thats why the USA rule the world in basketball and Brazil in Football, you have hundreds of good basketball players and we have lots of good football players. Adu can't win a world cup title by himself.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

He is American now. Being an American doesn't have to mean you were born here. Once you become a citizen your considered an American. And to say he is being talked up just because he is an American is ridiculous. If anything it makes people more skeptical of his talents. Yet he still had alot the major soccer teams around the world bidding on him. Plus I'm sure they have scouts in Brazil who know all about the young prospects there. Yet they still wanted Adu. Its funny that you bring up arguments no one here is making. No one said he was going to make us a powehouse in Soccer. The only thing anyone said is he could possibly make pro soccer popular here. I think your right about us becoming a powerhouse though. Until we can get our best athletes to stick with soccer instead of switching to other sports when they get older then we would have a chance. If that were to ever happen it wouldn't be for another 20 years atleast.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

He's 14.

He's not done with puberty.

Not every boy grows and develops the same amount after puberty.

There's no guarantee he'll be the best soccer player of all-time.

<End story>


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sTiLLaFaN42</b>!
> 
> There's no guarantee he'll be the best soccer player of all-time.
> 
> <End story>


Theres no guarantee he will be a very good player, let alone the best soccer player of all time.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

There's no guarentee anybody will ever be any good, but if you're looking for the one who is most likely to be the next great player, it looks like Freddy Adu.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Champions League!!

:woot:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QuiksilverMaggette</b>!
> 
> 
> And the Champions League!!
> ...




:uhoh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He thought you were talking about the Premier League, not the CL.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Golf is already extremely popular with TIger Woods. Michelle Wie might make people watch her more often, and what she accomplishes could be greater than anything Adu accomplishes, even if he is as great as some think. The problem is though that if Freddy causes Soccer to really catch on in the US, he will have accomplished something amazing. Something that guys like Pele and Cruyff could not do.


For Adu to really have an impact, he'd have to play for a well known overseas team (which is bound to happen). How many Euopean sports teams are closely followed in the states? Heck, it tough to get the Canadian teams on TV. I just don't see ABC flying to Madrid or Manchester to televise a soccer match just because it features an American. I also don't see Americans forgoing a major three (Football, Basketball, Baseball - pro or college) sport to watch a soccer match that ends 2-0. Sad, but true.

Michelle Wie on the other hand, draws interest to both the PGA and women's tour. She has to a chance to be one of the few women who can compete cross-gender in a professional sport.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Didn't Michelle Wie star in "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon"?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bye Bye Arsenal!!! 

Great Job Chelsea!!!!

:yes:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

And Monaco over Real....wow!

Tomorrow Picks (To advance): Milan and Porto


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lehmann is God....for Chelsea fans

:laugh:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Lehmann is God....for Chelsea fans
> 
> :laugh:


I wonder if they can hold on. From going for the treble to just holding on.

I will be pissed if ManU walks away with the FA Cup and Arsenal loses out to Chelsea.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder if they can hold on. From going for the treble to just holding on.
> ...


They will win the P-League, but It would still be kinda dissapointing.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bye Bye AC Milan

Talk about the biggest choke in the history of professional soccer, maybe sports. Worlds greatest D? Yeah, whatever


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bye Bye AC Milan
> 
> Talk about the biggest choke in the history of professional soccer, maybe sports. Worlds greatest D? Yeah, whatever


Yeah, too bad AC Milan wont repeat as the European Champions. But thats what soccer is all about. Milan is a great European and world team, while Arsenal is a great english team. I wonder when is Arsenal going to win something besides the Premier League or FA Cup. :laugh:
BTW, Reyes is worth every penny :laugh:

BTW, If you are going to quote me, at least do it right. It was actually 5 and not 10 games for Dupree.

:laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

And here is the other quote:
"I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual."

I was quoting the World Cup, not every championship/tournamet/etc

Do you know the meaning of "quote"??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> And here is the other quote:
> "I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual."
> 
> ...


The quote stands cause its quite clear what you meant. I couldnt quote all your mombo jombo. but your point was that Brazil wasnt the best team because they got help from the officials. Well, lets just give back every title ever given to a team with questionable officiating? The lakers didnt win 3 titles, the bulls didnt win 6 rings, etc. If your going to actually insinuate that Brazil wasnt the best team in last years world cup, then your sillier then I thought. Now debate that

AC Milan 0 - Depotivo 4

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

And a little OT:
Dupree games
10 Points against Detroit
12 againt Mem
10 against NYK
13 against Toronto
10 against GSW
11 against Cle
10 against Cle
10 against Indiana
12 against Atlanta
11 Against Miami
11 against Orlando

A couple of baskets in some games and he could have easily scored 15 in many games, so...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> And a little OT:
> Dupree games
> 10 Points against Detroit
> ...


I wonder how many of these buckets were scored in garbage time? Some, not all. But most of them


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> The quote stands cause its quite clear what you meant. I couldnt quote all your mombo jombo. but your point was that Brazil wasnt the best team because they got help from the officials. Well, lets just give back every title ever given to a team with questionable officiating? The lakers didnt win 3 titles, the bulls didnt win 6 rings, etc. If your going to actually insinuate that Brazil wasnt the best team in last years world cup, then your sillier then I thought. Now debate that
> ...


Im a Milan fan but Im not even from Italy, I love that team because of Gullit and co, so thats a not a huge deal for me since they arent my #1 team (But I still love them).
Second, I will go quote crazy if you dont quote right, so dont quote whatever thing you want and dont put it between " "
And Brazil isnt the best team because they played with 14 during each game. I dont know if the Bulls played with 8 during every game, but Brazil yes. So for me, they arent a legit winner. And Germany isnt the second best national team.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

rlucas why the dislike for milan?

curry what is/are your teams? Edit: see milan is atleast one


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of these buckets were scored in garbage time? Some, not all. But most of them


Who cares? I didnt say he will score 15 when the games count.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Talking about choke jobs, Was Henry on the field yesterday?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> rlucas why the dislike for milan?
> 
> curry what is/are your teams?


I like Milan. Kaka, Seedorf and Maldini are among my favorites. Gullit and Van Basten are on my alltime favorites list. But there is one name less poster who supports them who deserves a good kick in the teeth for some of his baby like comments. So today I am a Deportivo supporter. And regardless, its still interesting to talk about the greatest choke in the last 10 years of soccer, arguably sports.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares? I didnt say he will score 15 when the games count.


I believe you said he would be a difference maker and that he would score 15 pts in 10 games. Well, guess not.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe you said he would be a difference maker and that he would score 15 pts in 10 games. Well, guess not.


Again, find the quote or else I will start quoting you and you wont like it (And I wont care if you actually said it or not, and Im not talking about sports)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Talking about choke jobs, Was Henry on the field yesterday?


As usual, all talk without really knowing much. The guy took a ton of shots. alot of them were deflected. They marked him well, no doubt about it. But to say he wasnt a factor is just ridiculous. Arsenal wasnt the better team yesterday, plain and simple. They might have lost, but atleast they didnt blow a 3 goal lead. Thats embarrasing


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, find the quote or else I will start quoting you and you wont like it (And I wont care if you actually said it or not, and Im not talking about sports)


Fine, but its going to make you look even worst. Again, you started this. and now look who is whining?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Milan. Kaka, Seedorf and Maldini are among my favorites. Gullit and Van Basten are on my alltime favorites list. But there is one name less poster who supports them who deserves a good kick in the teeth for some of his baby like comments. So today I am a Deportivo supporter. And regardless, its still interesting to talk about the greatest choke in the last 10 years of soccer, arguably sports.


Face it. You are :upset: because your sorry team Arsenal couldnt beat ManU last weekend and because they choked against Chelsea at home. 
And Bayern Munich choke job against ManU some years ago was even bigger.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Fine, but its going to make you look even worst. Again, you started this. and now look who is whining?


Obviously Im mad cause I didnt say that. I have no problems having my quotes on your signature as long as it is the word by word quote. 
So if I say something about you that isnt true you wouldnt complain? OK. So I will go ahead.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> As usual, all talk without really knowing much. The guy took a ton of shots. alot of them were deflected. They marked him well, no doubt about it. But to say he wasnt a factor is just ridiculous. Arsenal wasnt the better team yesterday, plain and simple. They might have lost, but atleast they didnt blow a 3 goal lead. Thats embarrasing


Henry wasnt on the field. Plain and simple. Non factor. And Chelsea defence is far from being a great one.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Face it. You are :upset: because your sorry team Arsenal couldnt beat ManU last weekend and because they choked against Chelsea at home.
> And Bayern Munich choke job against ManU some years ago was even bigger.


No, I am a fan of the game. And I like Chelsea. When Arsenal doesnt play at home and Chelsea is home, I go to Stamford Bridge and watch games. So I am not upset. But what does interest me is your ability to drag up posts to make it like your rubbing in a loss, which you think is a clear shot at me, which is real mature. And then your next response is to threaten me with "quotes". Well here is your quote.

I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world.

Now threaten me some more.

Grow up!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Henry wasnt on the field. Plain and simple. Non factor. And Chelsea defence is far from being a great one.


Again your lack of knowledge is really compelling


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Again your lack of knowledge is really compelling


Lack of knowledge, :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Lack of knowledge, :laugh:


Lets see Chelsea gave up the least amount of goals in the champs league and their defense "isnt that good"? How much dumber can you be?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I am a fan of the game. And I like Chelsea. When Arsenal doesnt play at home and Chelsea is home, I go to Stamford Bridge and watch games. So I am not upset. But what does interest me is your ability to drag up posts to make it like your rubbing in a loss, which you think is a clear shot at me, which is real mature. And then your next response is to threaten me with "quotes". Well here is your quote.
> ...


Grow up? You are looking like a baby....a baby that doesnt know what a quote means. Im 17 and you?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Grow up? You are looking like a baby....a baby that doesnt know what a quote means. Im 17 and you?


No, you pick a fight. And then when the **** gets thrown on you, you start making "threats". Your maturity is quite frankly, laughable.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you pick a fight. And then when the **** gets thrown on you, you start making "threats". Your maturity is quite frankly, laughable.


No, I want to play by the rules. If you want to "quote" me with things I didnt say, Why cant I quote you with things you didnt say?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bye Bye Arsenal!!!
> 
> Great Job Chelsea!!!!
> ...


yeah, this isnt picking a fight or anything? Do you get the drift yet. Real classy


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I want to play by the rules. If you want to "quote" me with things I didnt say, Why cant I quote you with things you didnt say?


Quote changed. Happy? Doesnt make you look any smarter


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Quote changed. Happy? Doesnt make you look any smarter


I dont want to look smarter. By changing your quote you accepted Im right. And thats fine with me.

And this is picking a fight:
"But there is one name less poster who supports them who deserves a good kick in the teeth for some of his baby like comments"

Not saying "bye bye Arsenal" and congratulating Chelsea.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

later all


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want to look smarter. By changing your quote you accepted Im right. And thats fine with me.
> ...


Your actual quote is exactly my paraphrase of what you said, which still remains pretty dumb. And next time you want to talk smack, be prepared to take some back, instead of making threats.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> This kid is the next Pele



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

NEVER 

THERE'S ALWAYS THE NEXT PELE 

THE LAST ONE WAS ROBINHO BEFORE THAT WAS RONALDO AND WHAT HAPPEN ?? NOTHING THEY ARE GREAT PLAYERS BUT NOT EVEN CLOSE TO PELE


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> For the record, I think Freddy Adu is the greatest prodigy in any sport EVER.


:no:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> He is going to be one of the biggest busts, book it.


agree he's just marketing


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, So when Pele himself says this kid has a chance to be the greatest, we should disregard it? Or are we all smarter then Pele? And for the record, I believe Ronaldo is about to break Pele and Mullers records for goals in World Cup competition. If he hasnt, he will in Germany in 06. Ronaldo certainly is going to go down as a top 5 player of all time. Though I would say he is not as complete a player as Pele. But, as controversial is this is, and I fully expect it to be in Currys quote section, Id take Ronaldo over Maradona. Unlike Curry and others, Im old enough to remember Diego. And while Maradona was a great player, he had to resort to all sorts of antics (hand balls, not just the "hand of god" Garbage and he was the worlds greatest diver). Ronaldo is a player who wins on skills, and those skills being his soccer skills, not his acting skills. For my money, the top 5 are
Pele
Cruyff
Beckenbauer
Ronaldo
Maradona

If Van Basten wasnt always hurt, he would be in the top 5, prob 3


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> well apparently Inter and AC disagree with you


until he prove he dominate the MLS he don't deserve play in italy or england or spain


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> until he prove he dominate the MLS he don't deserve play in italy or england or spain


again, so your smarter then Man Utd, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Inter and AC Milan, Arsenal and Chelsea? All of these guys tried to sign him, but I guess, you, like Curry know more then they do?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Hmmm, So when Pele himself says this kid has a chance to be the greatest, we should disregard it?


you have any link of that ? 

i saw him play in the weekend and he shows nothing

it's all about marketing the americans want make popular the league and the best way to do this is with a young promise.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Hmmm, So when Pele himself says this kid has a chance to be the greatest, we should disregard it? Or are we all smarter then Pele?


no but we should remember that pele does like to talk 

anyway pele said best was the best player ever wheres he on your list?


rlucas i made a response to the point that big clubs ( i dont include chelsea there) are seriously at looking at him. It is in a way similar to the nba teams taking players from asia or europe in that it will open alot of doors. It isnt all about his talent


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

he turned his ankle in practice..dammit washington has bad luck


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> again, so your smarter then Man Utd, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Inter and AC Milan, Arsenal and Chelsea? All of these guys tried to sign him, but I guess, you, like Curry know more then they do?


sign him is a risky move specially if you sign him for a lot of money.

like KAKA until he show's his game in the golden cup and in the brazilian league the milan don't sign him.

look robinho the Man Utd, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Inter and AC Milan, Arsenal and Chelsea want sign him but nobody does it because in the last months he don't play like everyone thinks


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I mean, Sir Alex Ferguson and Arsene Wenger have and couldnt stop talking about him. Abramanovic was willing to buy him from MLS for 5 million pounds knowing he wouldnt play for Chelsea for years. And real madrid has been after him for years


do you have any link of this


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Again, no offense, but I value Wengers, Quieroz, Fergusons or Rikaards opinion on Adu more then yours. If these guys were willing to spend millions to get to them, clearly they do their homework


there's only rumors a you don't have any link so ??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Look at soccernet or any of the english or spanish newspapers from 6-12 months ago, it wont be hard to find it. And again, sorry, but I value their opinion more then someone who just quotes everyone to smash their opinion. Its a very Curry like way of doing it. My question is, how much of Adu have you really seen? My guess, not much. But then again, according to some, that would qualify you as an expert.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Freddy Adu is rumored to be at least 2-3 years older than officially listed.

Ronaldo in a top 5 of all time? He isn't even top 5 right now. You must be kidding me.


Beckenbauer
Pele
Maradonna.
Platini
Cruyff
Zidane
Müller
Matthäus
Seeler
Netzer


The list would go on a lot longer without Ronaldo.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Freddy Adu is rumored to be at least 2-3 years older than officially listed.
> 
> Ronaldo in a top 5 of all time? He isn't even top 5 right now. You must be kidding me.
> ...


Exactly what has Muller, Platini, Matthaus, Seeler or Netzer done that Ronaldo hasnt?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Gerd Müller scored 365 goals in 427 games for Bayern Munich. 'nuff said


You have no clue about soccer. I already noticed that on the soccer board. You think Roberto Carlos is the best at his position.:laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Ronaldo certainly is going to go down as a top 5 player of all time


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Id take Ronaldo over Maradona


:laugh: plz you make me :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Gerd Müller scored 365 goals in 427 games. 'nuff said
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. I already noticed that on the soccer board. You think Roberto Carlos is the best at his position.:laugh:


BigAmare, I am not the only one who must not know anything about soccer, I guess when Carlos was picked as the best left back in the world by FIFA, they knew nothing either. Now go back and crawl under the same rock you came from. Your as clueless as they come


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Gerd Müller scored 365 goals in 427 games. 'nuff said
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. I already noticed that on the soccer board. You think Roberto Carlos is the best at his position.


totally agree with you amare lucas knows nothing about soccer


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> BigAmare, I am not the only one who must not know anything about soccer, I guess when Carlos was picked as the best left back in the world by FIFA, they knew nothing either. Now go back and crawl under the same rock you came from. Your as clueless as they come


he was selected left back of the year because the madrid win almost everything 

but the best left back in the history is PAOLO MALDINI


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

More on Gerd Müller.

Holds the record for most goals in a season.

Scored 68 goals in 62 games with the national team.

Won the World Cup in 74.
Won the Euro Cup in 72.
Won the championsleauge 3 times. 74,75,76. THREEPEAT.
4 National Championships.
4 German Cups.
7 Golden Boots.

I couldn't list everything if I tried.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: plz you make me :laugh:


From Mexico I see. Youll never get someone from a Hispanic culture to agree on that one. But its my opinion. and as someone who actually saw both guys play live, I would say Maradona has nothing on Ronaldo, expect felony convictions for Cocaine and cheats on his way to winning a world cup. But they did win, and thats why he makes the list. But if Curry is going to cry about Brazil getting fairable treatment, maybe he ought to admit that Argentina should never have won that tournament. But then again, he wasnt alive during that cup


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> he was selected left back of the year because the madrid win almost everything
> ...


I believe your right on Maldini. But Carlos is the best today. But people like Amare will say he isnt. And then will call me stupid. But FIFA agrees with me. Who doesnt look so smart now?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ronaldo isn't even a top 3 striker in the world.

Makaay, Henry, Van Nistelrooy just to name 3 who are at least on the same level.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I would say Maradona has nothing on Ronaldo, expect felony convictions for Cocaine and cheats on his way to winning a world cup. But they did win, and thats why he makes the list.


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT WHAT HE DO IN THE FIELD


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ronaldo isn't even a top 3 striker in the world.
> 
> Makaay, Henry, Van Nistelrooy just to name 3 who are at least on the same level.


I would say Henry and VN are on his level. Makaay? Give me a break


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Makaay, Henry, Van Nistelrooy just to name 3 who are at least on the same level.


HENRY AND VN MAKAAY IS CLOSE BUT NOT IN THE SAME LEVEL I'LL TAKE RAUL OVER RONALDO ANY DAY


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ronaldo isn't even a top 3 striker in the world.
> 
> Makaay, Henry, Van Nistelrooy just to name 3 who are at least on the same level.


omg makaay dosent happen to play for bayern does he? and how are they doing btw?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT WHAT HE DO IN THE FIELD


Ok lets talk about what he did on the field. he is about to break Mullers record for World Cup goals, if he hasnt already. He won a european cup, been to 3 world cup finals (he was a sub on the 94 team), named FIFA player of the year 2 or 3 times and never once had to resort to cheating to win a game. Is that enough?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe your right on Maldini. But Carlos is the best today. But people like Amare will say he isnt. And then will call me stupid. But FIFA agrees with me. Who doesnt look so smart now?


You don't look smart.

FIFA rankings mean bull****. They do what pleases the fans the most.
All of the FIFA rankings are an utter joke. The FIFA is a joke.

Here are some that are better than Carlos.

Bixente Lizarazu
Patrice Evra
Paolo Maldini
.......


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> 
> 
> omg makaay dosent happen to play for bayern does he? and how are they doing btw?


I didnt catch the last couple of Holland games but does Makaay even start for them? Or is it still Kluivert? Either way, Makaay is no Ronaldo. I agree.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't look smart.
> ...


Now your just making yourself look bad. FIFA doesnt matter but Amares opinion does? That takes the cake for opinion of the year. Where are you from Amare? Do you even watch soccer? Obviously not if you think Makaay is on Ronaldos level. Complete silliness on your part


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't look smart.
> ...



why dont you come out and say bayern are the best team in the world and germany is the best thing that every happened to the game?

liz is not ahead of carlos now and evra is young and hell have to do it for a few seasons before hes considered one of the best.

the fifa and uefa awards are often jokes though

Regarding holland. Last game i know who played was the 2nd game vs scotland were ruud was on top with vdv behind him


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

how is Real Madrid doing? Lucking out on dubious decisions against Bayern and then losing to Monaco?

Who won the golden boot last year again? Makaay or Ronaldo? Right Makaay.

Makaay is ten times smarter player than Ronaldo, ten times the character and has ice in his veins.

Makaay is on a new team and is scoring goals every game already.

Ronaldo 37 games / 28 goals this season 0.756
Makaay 33 games / 26 goals this season 0.787

And Makaay plays in a much better defensive league.

Makaay is better.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Ok lets talk about what he did on the field. he is about to break Mullers record for World Cup goals, if he hasnt already. He won a european cup, been to 3 world cup finals (he was a sub on the 94 team), named FIFA player of the year 2 or 3 times and never once had to resort to cheating to win a game. Is that enough?


HOW YOU SAID IN 94 HE WAS SUB. IN THE 98 HE WAS THE GREAT HOPE FOR CARRY BRAZIL IN THE FINAL AGAINST FRANCE AND WHAT HE DO. IN THE 2002 THE PLAYER WHO CARRY Brazil was RIVALDO not ronaldo 

HE WAS FIFA PLAYER OF THE YEAR 2 TIMES NOT 3


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> totally agree with you amare lucas knows nothing about soccer



:yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bayern, i hate to admit it and agree with Amare, is a great team. They have had hard times over the past couple of years but will be back. But Makaay over Ronaldo? Lizarazu over Carlos? Cmon. Ok, FIFA and UEFA might be jokes (I happen to think they do very well in this awards) but take a look at ICONS.com. Go and take a look at 15-20 players. Most of them put their alltime teams on their. And all of them basically will say Carlos or Maldini are the best left backs in the world. Today, its quite clear Carlos is, but I would agree with Carter that Maldini is alltime


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> HOW YOU SAID IN 94 HE WAS SUB. IN THE 98 HE WAS THE GREAT HOPE FOR CARRY BRAZIL IN THE FINAL AGAINST FRANCE AND WHAT HE DO. IN THE 2002 THE PLAYER WHO CARRY Brazil was RIVALDO not ronaldo
> ...


So when Ronaldo scored all of Brazils goals in the last 2 games to win the worldcup, Rivaldo was responsible for that? jeez, you make Curry look like a genius


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Now your just making yourself look bad. FIFA doesnt matter but Amares opinion does? That takes the cake for opinion of the year. Where are you from Amare? Do you even watch soccer? Obviously not if you think Makaay is on Ronaldos level. Complete silliness on your part


I guarantee you I watch more soccer than you and get better coverage than you.

I am getting all german league games, the best premier league games, the best spanish league games, the best italian league games, all championsleague games all national team games.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> FIFA rankings mean bull****. They do what pleases the fans the most.


exactly that's true i mean 

I'm mexican and the last rank of teams by FIFA Mexico was in 5 or 6 spot and that's ridiculous


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

FIFA is a joke, take a look at this ranking:

http://www.fifa.com/en/statistics/index.html


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I guarantee you I watch more soccer than you and get better coverage than you.
> ...


You probably watch as much as I do. But i havent missed a world cup since Spain 82 and have been a season ticket holder at both Barcelona and Arsenal over the past 8 years. I guess I never watch any games then? And by the way, i am dutch so I do like Makaay, but to say he is in Ronaldos class is a joke. Total Homer call on your behalf


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly that's true i mean
> ...


I agree, Mexico sucks


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> So when Ronaldo scored all of Brazils goals in the last 2 games to win the worldcup, Rivaldo was responsible for that? jeez, you make Curry look like a genius


IF YOU PUT VAN N., T. HENRY, RAUL, SCHEVSHENKO, VIERI EVEN MAKAY WITH THE 2002 BRAZILIAN TEAM COULD BE THE LEADER IN GOALS IN THE W.C.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Roberto Carlos is one of the most overrated players on the planet.

If he was anywhere near as good as talked about he wouldn't get embarassed so regularly.

He can't cover any average right wing in the world.

Lizarazu is ten times the defensive player that Carlos is. And Patrice Evra is the next Lizarazu.

He has a big name and a big mouth that's it. The brazilian national team would be better if they took someone like Dede who is doing what he needs to at that position.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I agree, Mexico sucks


WHERE ARE YOU FROM ?? 

ANYWAYS LIKE YOU SAID (IF WE HAD ADU THE NEXT PELE :laugh: WE COULD WIN THE WC) PLZ

YOU SUCK


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> IF YOU PUT VAN N., T. HENRY, RAUL, SCHEVSHENKO, VIERI EVEN MAKAY WITH THE 2002 BRAZILIAN TEAM COULD BE THE LEADER IN GOALS IN THE W.C.


according to Curry, that Brazil team wasnt even the best team so why should we think that?

Thats the greatest thing about sports. Its alot of opinions. I mean, Italy had a fantastic team, Totti is a world beater in my opinion? What did Vieri do with Totti setting him up? Some, not alot. Henry was elimated right from the start, as great as I think he is, they didnt play well. Van Nistelrooy couldnt even get to the finals, Schvenko happens to play for a team that cant get there. Raul? again, he didnt do much. Its easy to name replacements, but the fact remains, Ronaldo was scoring the goals, not any of these other players, and not Rivaldo. that goal he scored against Turkey was all him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU FROM ??
> ...


:laugh: 

You make rlucas look like Einstein


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Roberto Carlos is one of the most overrated players on the planet.


 :yes: 

AGREE HE RUN LIKE A HORSE A KICK THE BALL REALLY STRONG BUT THAT'S ALL HE'S TECHNICAL TO KICK FREE KICKS IS SIMPLE "KICK THE BALL AS STRONG YOU CAN "


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Numbers are clearly favoring Makaay. Case closed.

And it is not like Ronaldo does anything else to make up for the fact that Makaay is a simply better scorer.

Ronaldo is a lazy girly baby. Stand around player on a very good team.

Ailton is easily playing on Ronaldo's best level this season. Is he getting a call for the brazilian national team? Of course not. That team is a joke and more about names than play.
Or they will play local players to get them a contract in europe instead of having the best players play.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU FROM ??
> ...


Look at what you resort too? I agree with you, Mexico sucks. And what do I get? An attack. really classy. and if Adu develops like the expers believe he will, he could even take a dump of a team like Mexico and turn you into winners. But he has to develop. Lets see what happens


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Van Nistelrooy couldnt even get to the finals


he was injured that season and just returned for the last qualifying games



> Ailton is easily playing on Ronaldo's best level this season. Is he getting a call for the brazilian national team? Of course not


isnt he getting tanned up qatar?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Numbers are clearly favoring Makaay. Case closed.
> 
> And it is not like Ronaldo does anything else to make up for the fact that Makaay is a simply better scorer.
> ...


How many world cup goals does Makaay have? How many Euro championship goals does Makaay have? How many FIFA player of the years does Makaay have? Clearly the numbers favor Makaay!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brazil was outplayed by Germany in 2002. Every neutral observer could see that and Germany was playing without Ballack who was one of the best if not the best player of the tournament up to that point.

Brazil got lucky and capitalized on one of Kahn's rare mistakes.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> according to Curry, that Brazil team wasnt even the best team so why should we think that?


ACCORDING TO ME BRAZIL HAS THE BEST TEAM CORE BUT THE POINT OF THIS DISCUSSIONS WAS MARADONA IS BETTER THAN RONALDO


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Roberto Carlos is one of the most overrated players on the planet.
> 
> If he was anywhere near as good as talked about he wouldn't get embarassed so regularly.
> ...


I agree with you at a certain extent. Though Roberto Carlos suc* playing D, he isnt overrated at all. How you know he isnt overrated? Watch Real Madrid games when he isnt playing (rare ocassion, he is like Cal Ripken) and its not the same team. But yes, everyone talks about his offensive skils but he is a defensive back and he cant cover his side.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> How many world cup goals does Makaay have? How many Euro championship goals does Makaay have? How many FIFA player of the years does Makaay have? Clearly the numbers favor Makaay!


If you don't play in those competitions you can't score goals, idiot.

George Weah must have sucked.

Makaay is letting his goals do the talking. He is better than Ronaldo.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> :yes:
> 
> AGREE HE RUN LIKE A HORSE A KICK THE BALL REALLY STRONG BUT THAT'S ALL HE'S TECHNICAL TO KICK FREE KICKS IS SIMPLE "KICK THE BALL AS STRONG YOU CAN "


I agree, Carlos is overrated on the dead ball. But the guy is a threat on the left flank, controls games from that spot both offensively and defensively and could easily be captain of Brazil the next go around. I guess he is a terrible player. Geez, Curry, I am actually missing your intelligent conversation, well not really


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> ACCORDING TO ME BRAZIL HAS THE BEST TEAM CORE BUT THE POINT OF THIS DISCUSSIONS WAS MARADONA IS BETTER THAN RONALDO


hey hey Carter. Who said Ronaldo is better than Maradona? That would make my day!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Ronaldo is a lazy girly baby. Stand around player on a very good team.


AGREE


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> hey hey Carter. Who said Ronaldo is better than Maradona? That would make my day!!


LUCAS SAY THAT


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> If you don't play in those competitions you can't score goals, idiot.
> ...


Idiot? Weah and Makaay? Give me a break dip****. Makaay plays for Holland, they should be in the world cup, Weah is from Liberia, big difference. The fact Holland cant even make it, and it burns my soul that they didnt, shows that your boy isnt all that. again, your pretty much clueless, isnt there a Suns game you should be watching?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> LUCAS SAY THAT


Page??

Cant believe this!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> How many world cup goals does Makaay have? How many Euro championship goals does Makaay have? How many FIFA player of the years does Makaay have? Clearly the numbers favor Makaay!


BECAUSE HE DON'T PLAY IN THE REAL MADRID


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ailton scored 25 goals in 24 games so far this season btw. And he is not getting on the brazilian national team? I swear the selecao is such a joke in terms of getting the deserving player on their teams.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> ACCORDING TO ME BRAZIL HAS THE BEST TEAM CORE BUT THE POINT OF THIS DISCUSSIONS WAS MARADONA IS BETTER THAN RONALDO


the point of this discussion was never that. The point was how its funny how a troll such as yourself can do this

" zzazzz"

:laugh: 

"jhjuhj"

:laugh: 

"highees"

:laugh: 

Clearly you and Curry must be sisters cause there really is nothing annoying about that. :uhoh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Page??
> ...


I said it, and you can quote me on it.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE DON'T PLAY IN THE REAL MADRID



real had little to do with ronaldo getting that award after his season at barca


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Idiot? Weah and Makaay? Give me a break dip****. Makaay plays for Holland, they should be in the world cup, Weah is from Liberia, big difference. The fact Holland cant even make it, and it burns my soul that they didnt, shows that your boy isnt all that. again, your pretty much clueless, isnt there a Suns game you should be watching?


Isn't there a Bulls game you should have been watching?

Makaay hardly ever gets the nod to play for Holland because their coach won't play Van Nistelrooy and Makaay together but doesn't want to take the starting position away from Van nistelrooy either.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ailton scored 25 goals in 24 games so far this season btw. And he is not getting on the brazilian national team? I swear the selecao is such a joke in terms of getting the deserving player on their teams.


I do agree with you here. That guy is a player. I also think Edu deserves a call up. Its gotten to the point where he tis thinking about playing for England


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly you and Curry must be sisters cause there really is nothing annoying about that. :uhoh:


Sorry, but there are 4 people discussing about this topic and 3 of us agree on most points (Amare, Carter and me). I think it proves you are wrong on most points, cause Amare watches soccer everyday same like me, and Im sure Carter also.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't there a Bulls game you should have been watching?
> ...


He plays Kluivert and VN from time to time. I guess he doesnt think Makaay is better then Patrick. So are you going to tell me that you know more then UEFA, FIFA and now the Dutch coach? 

By the way, Bulls lost. again


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there are 4 people discussing about this topic and 3 of us agree on most points (Amare, Carter and me). I think it proves you are wrong on most points, cause Amare watches soccer everyday same like me, and Im sure Carter also.


Curry, so you think Carlos is overrated and no good? You think he isnt as good as Lizarazu? My gut tells me your just being the idiot everyone knows you are. Or do you actually agree that Makaay is a better player then Ronaldo? Go play with your toys, i think its your bedtime


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry, so you think Carlos is overrated and no good? You think he isnt as good as Lizarazu? My gut tells me your just being the idiot everyone knows you are. Or do you actually agree that Makaay is a better player then Ronaldo? Go play with your toys, i think its your bedtime


He is overrated to certain point cause his D is poor but he is very good. I want RC on my team.
Makaay better than Ronaldo? They are different players, but I do think Makaay could score as many goals as Ronaldo if he were #9 for Real Madrid instead of fatty.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He plays Kluivert and VN from time to time. I guess he doesnt think Makaay is better then Patrick. So are you going to tell me that you know more then UEFA, FIFA and now the Dutch coach?
> ...


Ok now you proved you are an idiot.

Advocaat plays kluivert and Van Nistelrooy because Van Nistelrooy and Makaay are too similiar in their games that he doesn't play both together.

And the best players aren't always recognized. I already gave you the example of the brazilian team. Heck they had a total bum like Luizao on their team in 2002 instead of Elber who deserved it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> He is overrated to certain point cause his D is poor but he is very good. I want RC on my team.
> Makaay better than Ronaldo? They are different players, but I do think Makaay could score as many goals as Ronaldo if he were #9 for Real Madrid instead of fatty.


I didnt see Carlos burnt at the world cup defensively. His defense is fine. 

As for Makaay better then Ronaldo. Lets put it this way. If Makaay went to Real Madrid, they would never have loaned out Morientes. I believe Makaay is better then Morientes, but not by much. To think they are in the same league is crazy. As for fatty, Muller and Maradona werent known for being in shape either so thats not worth discussing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> He is overrated to certain point cause his D is poor but he is very good. I want RC on my team.
> Makaay better than Ronaldo? They are different players, but I do think Makaay could score as many goals as Ronaldo if he were #9 for Real Madrid instead of fatty.


Makaay scores more goals for Bayern than Ronaldo for Madrid.
Makaay scored more goals for Depor than Ronaldo for Madrid.

I already gave you the numbers.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by rlucas4257!
> 
> Hmmm, So when Pele himself says this kid has a chance to be the greatest, we should disregard it? Or are we all smarter then Pele? And for the record, I believe Ronaldo is about to break Pele and Mullers records for goals in World Cup competition. If he hasnt, he will in Germany in 06. Ronaldo certainly is going to go down as a top 5 player of all time. Though I would say he is not as complete a player as Pele. But, as controversial is this is, and I fully expect it to be in Currys quote section, Id take Ronaldo over Maradona. Unlike Curry and others, Im old enough to remember Diego. And while Maradona was a great player, he had to resort to all sorts of antics (hand balls, not just the "hand of god" Garbage and he was the worlds greatest diver). Ronaldo is a player who wins on skills, and those skills being his soccer skills, not his acting skills. For my money, the top 5 are


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok now you proved you are an idiot.
> ...


VN and Kluivert arent similar either? And I am an idiot? Amare, take a look at yourself man. You have 90 stars there. And they rate you a 2. That means you ticked off enough people to the point that people had to show you how dumb you are. In fact, no one on this board, the entire bbb.net universe is thought of so low. I checked it once. And i am an idiot?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Lucas 

where are you from ?

you insult my country so tell me about yours


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Makaay scores more goals for Bayern than Ronaldo for Madrid.
> ...


except that you forgot Makaays World Cup numbers, or euro 2000 numbers or that Bayern is down this year overall and Makaay hasnt made them better, or the amount of times Makaay can even start for Holland, or...................should I go on?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt see Carlos burnt at the world cup defensively. His defense is fine.
> ...


But fatty cant move much right now, unlike Maradona back in his days. He does score many goals, but he lost some skills. He isnt the same Ronaldo and thats a shame.

Carlos isnt burnt frequently while playing for Brazil cause opposing teams wont attack Brazil. They play like 4-4-1-1 and more defense oriented. They respect Brazil. But I watch La Liga every weekend and he does get burn.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Lucas
> 
> where are you from ?
> ...


Where did I insult your country. You said Mexico sucks in soccer, I agreed with you. Mexico does suck in soccer. and their display in the world cup against the US was the absolute low point of that tournament


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The same old argument everyone tries to bring up when they are down.

Having 90 votes says more than how many stars you have. At least I am not an *** kisser like you are and try to get stars. I could care less if I had 1 star.

Kluivert is not similiar to Makaay and Van Nistelrooy. He can play behind the strikers.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> real had little to do with ronaldo getting that award after his season at barca


Hmmm, interesting post that got no responses. I wonder what Amares come back to that one is, or Carters?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> except that you forgot Makaays World Cup numbers, or euro 2000 numbers or that Bayern is down this year overall and Makaay hasnt made them better, or the amount of times Makaay can even start for Holland, or...................should I go on?


So we can say the same thing about Ronaldo and Inter.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The same old argument everyone tries to bring up when they are down.
> 
> Having 90 votes says more than how many stars you have. At least I am not an *** kisser like you are and try to get stars. I could care less if I had 1 star.
> ...


No I am a friendly guy unless you try to show me up. And I get along with others. 99 people took the time to tell you your crap. And there is probably many others who didnt take the time. How does it feel to be rated so poorly?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

OK for Lucas Ronaldo is a top 5 players in the History 

so a top 5 should be the leader should be carry his team and ronaldo don't do that he's not the leader in the madrid he's not the leader in the brazilian team. he's not even the second or third leader in the brazilian team

CAFFU
RIVALDO


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No I am a friendly guy unless you try to show me up. And I get along with others. 99 people took the time to tell you your crap. And there is probably many others who didnt take the time. How does it feel to be rated so poorly?


So you say Im inmature and you care about having 5, 4, 3, 2 or 1 stars at Basketballboards.net? OK.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So we can say the same thing about Ronaldo and Inter.


I would say that this is the argument against Ronaldo if there is one. But he was injured at Inter. Its not entirely his fault. But the way he and Cuper got along was just wrong on Ronaldos part is my feeling. But the only reason that experience was a disaster was the injuries. He might have been able to avoid some of his knocks if he were healthier, as you pointed out, but cant blame him for the on the field production


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So you say Im inmature and you care about having 5, 4, 3, 2 or 1 stars at Basketballboards.net? OK.


No, but it gives you an indication if someone wants to talk intelligently or if someone is just a blowhard. I noticed you took yours down


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Where did I insult your country. You said Mexico sucks in soccer, I agreed with you. Mexico does suck in soccer. and their display in the world cup against the US was the absolute low point of that tournament


I SAID THE FIFA LIST WAS RIDICULOUS BECAUSE MEXICO DON'T DESERVE BE IN THE TOP 5 OF THE WORLD MAYBE WHEN MEXICO WON THE (COPA CONFEDERACIONES) COULD BE IN THE TOP 5 

BUT YOU NEVER ANWER WHERE ARE YOU FROM ??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> OK for Lucas Ronaldo is a top 5 players in the History
> 
> so a top 5 should be the leader should be carry his team and ronaldo don't do that he's not the leader in the madrid he's not the leader in the brazilian team. he's not even the second or third leader in the brazilian team
> ...


again, who was scoring those goals for Brazil when they needed it? Who? No, he wont wear the arm band for Brazil, Real, or whoever. But when its time to get it done, is there anyone better now? Well, according to the stats, there isnt. Period


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So we can say the same thing about Ronaldo and Inter.


thats a cheapshot




> Kluivert is not similiar to Makaay and Van Nistelrooy. He can play behind the strikers.


kluivert can but there are better players for that role and hes too full of himself.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> I SAID THE FIFA LIST WAS RIDICULOUS BECAUSE MEXICO DON'T DESERVE BE IN THE TOP 5 OF THE WORLD MAYBE WHEN MEXICO WON THE (COPA CONFEDERACIONES) COULD BE IN THE TOP 5
> ...


Again, I agreed with you, Mexico doesnt deserve to be in the top 5-10 in the world. In fact, I dont think they would even qualify if they had to qualify through Europe. So I agreed with you. they suck. Nothing against Mexico, your team just sucks. Where is that insulting your country?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but it gives you an indication if someone wants to talk intelligently or if someone is just a blowhard. I noticed you took yours down


Yea, I took mine's down cause I could care less about it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, I agreed with you, Mexico doesnt deserve to be in the top 5-10 in the world. In fact, I dont think they would even qualify if they had to qualify through Europe. So I agreed with you. they suck. Nothing against Mexico, your team just sucks. Where is that insulting your country?


You cant name 10 Mexico players without looking it up. I wonder how many times you watched them play (besides the matches against USA). And do you watch the mexican league? And Copa Libertadores?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, I took mine's down cause I could care less about it.


Something tells me you took yours down because your track record was going so hot


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> OK for Lucas Ronaldo is a top 5 players in the History


He lost any credibility right there.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh rlucas. It feels great to be rated with 2 stars. Have you actually looked up what 2 stars means? 

Do it. I just owned you.

At least I am not replying to other posts like this "good post , you get a 5 star rating from me".

You can either kiss some dirty asses to get your votes here or you don't. I don't happen to be the spineless jellyfish you seem to be.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Again, I agreed with you, Mexico doesnt deserve to be in the top 5-10 in the world. In fact, I dont think they would even qualify if they had to qualify through Europe. So I agreed with you. they suck. Nothing against Mexico, your team just sucks. Where is that insulting your country?


IF MEXICO IS NOT IN THE 5-10 TOP TEAMS OF THE WOTLD THAT NOT MEANS MEXICO SUCKS 

AND HY YOU DON'T TELL WHERE ARE YOU FROM MAYBE YOU'RE NATIONAL TEAM IS WORST 

MEXICO FINALIST IN 2 AMERICAN CUPS
WON THE FEDERATIONS CUP (COPA FEDERACIONES) FIFA AWARD


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> You cant name 10 Mexico players without looking it up. I wonder how many times you watched them play (besides the matches against USA). And do you watch the mexican league? And Copa Libertadores?


Now, your right on that. I wont even try to argue that. I know very little about Mexican players. But I do know that they lost to the US, who i think sucks, so therefor they cant be too good either. I also know that there are very few Mexicans playing in leagues that count. And I do know that Mexico, outside of the cups they hosted, havent done so well. I also know that their behavior against the US was the lowpoint of the last WC. But enlighten me on Mexico Curry. Your the man with all the answers


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Something tells me you took yours down because your track record was going so hot


No, I took it down once I realized I could disable it. Are you happy with your 4 stars? That talks very good about you :uhoh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> You cant name 10 Mexico players without looking it up. I wonder how many times you watched them play (besides the matches against USA). And do you watch the mexican league? And Copa Libertadores?


AGREE HE KNOW'S NOTHING


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> IF MEXICO IS NOT IN THE 5-10 TOP TEAMS OF THE WOTLD THAT NOT MEANS MEXICO SUCKS
> ...


Im in american, remember the team that beat you in the last world cup? The team that you spat on and kicked? Remember?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Now, your right on that. I wont even try to argue that. I know very little about Mexican players. But I do know that they lost to the US, who i think sucks, so therefor they cant be too good either. I also know that there are very few Mexicans playing in leagues that count. And I do know that Mexico, outside of the cups they hosted, havent done so well. I also know that their behavior against the US was the lowpoint of the last WC. But enlighten me on Mexico Curry. Your the man with all the answers


No, Im not the man with all the answers. But if you ask me about Lybia and their national team, I wont comment about it because I dont know * about them. I dont waste space and time to talk about things I dont know.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I took it down once I realized I could disable it. Are you happy with your 4 stars? That talks very good about you :uhoh:


It means people enjoy talking to me. My guess is that you ran and hid it when you realized that no one cared for your petty debates. That tends to be the pattern with you


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> . But I do know that they lost to the US, who i think sucks


OK THEY LOST AGAINST USA IN KOREA SO WHAT JUST THAT LOSS...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Im not the man with all the answers. But if you ask me about Lybia and their national team, I wont comment about it because I dont know * about them. I dont waste space and time to talk about things I dont know.


Tell me almighty about Mexico? I said everything that I knew about them in that post. And there was nothing untrue in there. I dont pay attention to Mexico, cause no one outside of Mexico does

and by the way, you talk about alot of things you dont know about. Your about as big a blowhard as there is on this board


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> OK THEY LOST AGAINST USA IN KOREA SO WHAT JUST THAT LOSS...
> ...


I told you where I am from. I am from the place that beat the crap out of your team in the last world cup. And what does it matter? I didnt crap on your country, I agreed with you.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Im in american, remember the team that beat you in the last world cup? The team that you spat on and kicked? Remember?


YOU WANNA LIVE IN THE PAST OK REMEMBER WHEN USA COMES TO MEXICO FOR THE W.C. ELIMINATIONS AND MEXICO WIN BY 6 OR 7 REMEMBER ?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> It means people enjoy talking to me. My guess is that you ran and hid it when you realized that no one cared for your petty debates. That tends to be the pattern with you


They enjoy talking to you? :laugh: 

And yes, most people here cant debate because they know little to nothing. Here is an example. 

And I dont care about popularity. 

BTW, they told me they enjoyed talking to you at Real GM


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

curry_52 there are some other great rlucas quotes for your profile.

I don't know the exact quotes but he said Chandler and Curry are as good and at least as talented as Amare Stoudemire. 
He also said that Mickael Pietrus would be the Euro Jordan and a mix between Desmond Mason and Ray Allen or something like that.

He also called Dennis Bergkamp one of the great ones. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Now that I remember it it makes this discussion even funnier with his "arguments" against Makaay.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Tell me almighty about Mexico? I said everything that I knew about them in that post. And there was nothing untrue in there. I dont pay attention to Mexico, cause no one outside of Mexico does
> 
> and by the way, you talk about alot of things you dont know about. Your about as big a blowhard as there is on this board


OK, list em.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU WANNA LIVE IN THE PAST OK REMEMBER WHEN USA COMES TO MEXICO FOR THE W.C. ELIMINATIONS AND MEXICO WIN BY 6 OR 7 REMEMBER ?


Like I said, we suck. And we still beat you. And why is that Mexicans are trying to play in the MLS and americans arent going down there?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

)


> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> curry_52 there are some other great rlucas quotes for your profile.
> 
> I don't know the exact quotes but he said Chandler and Curry are as good and at least as talented as Amare Stoudemire.
> ...


yes, I know. I wanted to put others but it wont allow me (I dont if its because of space or because they are full of shi* :laugh: )


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> curry_52 there are some other great rlucas quotes for your profile.
> 
> I don't know the exact quotes but he said Chandler and Curry are as good and at least as talented as Amare Stoudemire.
> ...


First off, Amare, i never called Pietrus euro jordan. That was Chad Ford. I said he would be like Artest. And if you had half a brain, you would see that he has had some tremendous games recently. 

Yes, bergkamp was listed among the alltime bests. unlike Makaay, he can actually play for his national side. I think alot of people would agree on Bergkamp


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Like I said, we suck. And we still beat you. And why is that Mexicans are trying to play in the MLS and americans arent going down there?


Last I checked one of Barca top defenders was from Mexico.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Rafael Marquez BARCELONA Spain uhhh I think it's a good team don't you think Lucas 

G. Torrado SEVILLA 

N. Castillo Olympiakos maybe in the juventus

now tellme other than goal keppers tell me american players in great leagues


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> They enjoy talking to you? :laugh:
> ...


Here is a perfect example. You know nothing about RealGM. I had an issue with one guy and decided to leave. I have a Private Message box on RealGM with 20 notes wanting to talk hoops. So people obviously enjoyed talking hoops with me. Now do you really know anything about that situation? Or are you just talking out of your *** again?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Rafael Marquez BARCELONA Spain uhhh I think it's a good team don't you think Lucas
> 
> G. Torrado SEVILLA
> ...


Not much, but the US still beat you and was classy about it. Outside of Reyna, there isnt much


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What about a guy named Hugo Sanchez?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> What about a guy named Hugo Sanchez?


15 years ago. Was definetely a great player.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Like I said, we suck. And we still beat you. And why is that Mexicans are trying to play in the MLS and americans arent going down there?


one big win for america congrats

now tell me another important win over mexico


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Not much, but the US still beat you and was classy about it. Outside of Reyna, there isnt much


Where is Reyna from??


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 15 years ago. Was definetely a great player.


From Mexico. USA will have a hard time finding a player that could compete with Hu-GOL


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> What about a guy named Hugo Sanchez?


one of the greates players in the history of the world 
one of the mex scorer for the REAL MADRID


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> one big win for america congrats
> ...


We win when they count. 

Now lets talk about the Mexican behavior during that game? Was that something you were proud of?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> From Mexico. USA will have a hard time finding a player that could compete with Hu-GOL


GOOD ONE


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> From Mexico. USA will have a hard time finding a player that could compete with Hu-GOL


Didnt I just agree with you? He was a great player. But every country can produce one every now and then. Name me another!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Now lets talk about the Mexican behavior during that game? Was that something you were proud of?


not really we play bad that GAME


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Didnt I just agree with you? He was a great player. But every country can produce one every now and then. Name me another!


LUIS GARCIA NOT AS GOOD LIKE HUGO BUT PLAY GREAT FOR THE ATLETICO DE MADRID


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> not really we play bad that GAME


its not how you played the game, it was your teams collective attitude in that game. Mexico, IS A GREAT PLACE. I love it there. And if you take offense to me bashing your team, I apologize. But it isnt an attack on Mexico the country. But I am going to say this, and this isnt just my attitude, but Mexicos attitude during that game was as low class as a FIFA game as seen in a long time. Do you have a comment on the behavior?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

WHERE BORN ADU ????


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Didnt I just agree with you? He was a great player. But every country can produce one every now and then. Name me another!


Once Adu scores as many goals as Hermosillo, come back and tell me.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> WHERE BORN ADU ????


Ghana


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Once Adu scores as many goals as Hermosillo, come back and tell me.


So by the time he is 19 or so?:grinning:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> So by the time he is 19 or so?:grinning:


19 years old = 22 or 23? 

How many goals did Hermosillo score?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Do you have a comment on the behavior?


LIKE ALL TEAMS WHEN THEY LOSS IMPORTANT GAME LIKE THAT ONE THEY'RE GET MAD I'N NOT SAYING THAT'S COOL BUT ALMOST EVERY TEAM DO THAT


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Im still waiting for Reyna and his birth place.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

HERMOSILLO 
LUIS HERNANDEZ
C. BLANCO WAS PLAYING GREAT IN VALLADOLID


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> LIKE ALL TEAMS WHEN THEY LOSS IMPORTANT GAME LIKE THAT ONE THEY'RE GET MAD I'N NOT SAYING THAT'S COOL BUT ALMOST EVERY TEAM DO THAT


No, now this is where your wrong. Most teams dont spit in the other players faces or try to intentionally injure the other teams players. That was utter low class on Mexicos part. And again, to let that pass with a "not saying its cool" doesnt give it the credence it deserves


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Im still waiting for Reyna and his birth place.


Grew up in the US, but you said he was born in Mexico. So give me the birth place? And then tell me where he learned to play?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Ghana


WOW 

HOW MANY MONEY OFFER U.S.A. FOR HE BECOME AMERICAN CITIZEN ????


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Later Carter....keep teaching...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Grew up in the US, but you said he was born in Mexico. So give me the birth place? And then tell me where he learned to play?


Before I go, where did I say he was born in Mexico?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Later Carter....keep teaching...


ok


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bye

911

:sigh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW
> ...


Actually, Carter, let me teach for a second. His family won a lottery to get a VISA to the US when Adu was 8. So he came to the US then. He went to a camp in Florida where he took accelerated High school courses so he can play right away. There was no money involved, but the US was lucky. But let it be known, he did get his training here in the US


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> No, now this is where your wrong. Most teams dont spit in the other players faces or try to intentionally injure the other teams players. That was utter low class on Mexicos part. And again, to let that pass with a "not saying its cool" doesnt give it the credence it deserves


looks like you don't see much soccer 

look brazilian league there's always fights or strong fouls also in the european leagues 

so it's not exclusive from mexico


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Curry, how old are you?

3?

or

3?

It's ok to have an opinion, but you constantly resort to making everything personal.

Grow up.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> From Mexico. USA will have a hard time finding a player that could compete with Hu-GOL



You asked yourself a question, and felt compelled to answer it for yourself genius. Now tell me what really happened on Realgm?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> looks like you don't see much soccer
> ...


No, quite the opposite frankly. As Italy was walking off the field against Korea, did they see the need to spit in a guys face? Did Germany spit in Brazils face or try to injure a player. Did Turkey, a country notorious for physical conduct do that? Did you even watch that game? International announcers all over the world called your team classless. And you have the gall to tell me it was normal conduct? ANd your supposed to be teaching me a lesson?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Actually, Carter, let me teach for a second. His family won a lottery to get a VISA to the US when Adu was 8. So he came to the US then. He went to a camp in Florida where he took accelerated High school courses so he can play right away. There was no money involved, but the US was lucky. But let it be known, he did get his training here in the US


 6CTE

THAT'S WHAT THEY WANT WE KNOW ???

BECAUSE THE FIFA IS MAKING NEW RULES ABOUT THE CITIZEN 

BECAUSE THERE WAS A LOT OF NATIONAL TEAMS WHO WANT "SIGN" PLAYERS AND THEY OFFER A LOT OF MONEY FOR PLAY WITH THEM 

YOU HAVE ANY LINK OF WHAT YOU SAID


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 6CTE
> 
> THAT'S WHAT THEY WANT WE KNOW ???
> ...


I have heard of this. And they are cracking down. But we are talking about an 8 year old. The family won a lottery to come to the US. To be honest, I am not sure he even is a citizen of the US. But as of now, you dont need to be a citizen to play. He was brought up here, trained here and wanted to stay here. There wasnt foul play. If Edu ends up playing for England, for instance, I think that can be questioned more, or those 3 brazilians who almost played for Dubai


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> No, quite the opposite frankly. As Italy was walking off the field against Korea, did they see the need to spit in a guys face? Did Germany spit in Brazils face or try to injure a player. Did Turkey, a country notorious for physical conduct do that? Did you even watch that game? International announcers all over the world called your team classless. And you have the gall to tell me it was normal conduct? ANd your supposed to be teaching me a lesson?


that things happen in soccer and others sports remember bruce bowen kick .shaq and charles fight. warren sapp hit line man from the green bay packers.

elimination for 2002 world cup Mexico v.s. Trinidad & Tobago 

mexico winning 7-0 *Ansil Elcock* ( he play's for the columbus crew wow !!! american team) tackle Striker C. Blanco (signed by the Vallalodid) in the knee and injury him


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Carter, where are you?

We know mommy has put Curry to bed but I want to hear your excuse about the Mexican teams behavior. Where are you?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> that things happen in soccer and others sports remember bruce bowen kick .shaq and charles fight. warren sapp hit line man from the green bay packers.
> ...


There you are. Sure there are examples of it. But why dont you just admit that the Mexicans, ON YOUR TEAM, were really low class for their actions and sort of embarrassed your fine country. Just admit that


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> But why dont you just admit that the Mexicans, ON YOUR TEAM, were really low class for their actions and sort of embarrassed your fine country. Just admit that


is stupid what are you saying.

was only one play

i admit it that play was dirty * but only that player* you can't blame the team just for one player and that play not embarrassed my country is just sports 

was only one play !!!!

and what happen to k. jones ??? nothing !!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> is stupid what are you saying.
> ...


So they try to injure him and then they spit on some Americans and you try to justify it, and I am stupid? Give me a break. Do they teach you in Mexico that when you have lost, its ok to try to hurt your competitor and then spit on him? Thats the only answer I can think of that would justify such a piss-poor response. Your team was an embarrasment to your country and you should be ashamed of them, and yourself for even disputing this. Its lucky that Jones didnt get really hurt


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> and you try to justify it


i'm not trying to justify it he do a dirty play and he was expel for the game


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

For Carter, Amare and Genius Curry himself. A PM I Just recieved. ASked to remain nameless. Maybe you 3 should just be titled the 3 stooges.

"Hey 
Just been following the debate in the bulls forum on Freddie Adu and from what i can tell those other 3 guys are so full of ****e its not funny. Sorry i don't join in on the fun but i prefer to read what other people think and i'm not much of a poster anyways.
I will say this though i agree with nearly everything you say BigAmare and Curry are 2 of the most boofheaded posters on here so best of luck trying to get them to come around 
Anyway keep up the good posts always a pleasure to read them"


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Your team was an embarrasment to your country and you should be ashamed of them, and yourself for even disputing this


how could a sport embarrassed one country ?

what is really embarrassed is your country sending the army to kill inocent people in iraq

and i'm not shame of them 
i'm proud not for that play i'm proud because we are the best team in the CONCACAF period

you can't understand is only one player not the entire team !!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> how could a sport embarrassed one country ?
> ...


I hate what the US did in Iraq. I hate Bush. 100% agree with you. 

One player tried to hurt a player. but many Mexicans spit on Americans. It wasnt just one guy. And your team embarrassed you. No one thinks about Mexico. And the one day when the world watched, they embarrassed your country. Not good PR. And you try to justify spitting on players or hurting others as "just part of the game". That frankly is embarrasing. And you have the audacity to call me stupid?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> but many Mexicans spit on Americans


when????

can you explain that ?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> when????
> ...


There was 2 visible cases of Mexican players spitting on American players as they left the field. There was reports that there was scuffles in the tunnel after the game. So is that normal behavior? Are you proud of your team?


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> how could a sport embarrassed one country ?


they are representing their country, wear the countries badge on their jersey. If they can make the country and the entire population proud surely they can do the opposite


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> 
> 
> they are representing their country. If they can make the country and the entire population proud surely they can do the opposite


Bingo!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> they are representing their country. If they can make the country and the entire population proud surely they can do the opposite


i may be embarrassed if the team kill someone or make something really bad for the love of god is just a game


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> There was 2 visible cases of Mexican players spitting on American players as they left the field. There was reports that there was scuffles in the tunnel after the game. So is that normal behavior? Are you proud of your team?


you have any link where i can find that info i just remember the play over jones


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> i may be embarrassed if the team kill someone or make something really bad for the love of god is just a game


So trying to hurt a player, and spitting on others while leaving the field and then trying to start a fight in the tunnell is acceptable Mexican behavior? Give me a break. It was an embarrasment. Not only to your country but to the game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

ok so 

the americans never do a dirty play in any sport (international )event


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> you have any link where i can find that info i just remember the play over jones


Its always the link. you find the link. Its on the tape. Watch it. youll see it, twice.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> ok so
> 
> the americans never do a dirty play in any sport (international )event


I am sure they do. And yes, I am embarrassed when someone from my country, in a major sports event tries to undercut the system, or acts like a total dip****, which the Mexicans did. I am not even Mexican and I was embarrased at how stupid your team was.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> So trying to hurt a player, and spitting on others while leaving the field and then trying to start a fight in the tunnell is acceptable Mexican behavior? Give me a break. It was an embarrasment. Not only to your country but to the game.


plz so every time there a dirty play in soccer is embarassed to the game 

it's soccer there's always fights and thing like that it's part of the passions for the soccer


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> plz so every time there a dirty play in soccer is embarassed to the game
> ...


so spitting on a guy and trying to hurt someone is acceptable behavior? Now I think I can safely say, your embarrasing your country if you think that is ok


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I was embarrased at how stupid your team was.


dude you call my team stupid all your country should be embarassed of you because you offend others ?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

it's only a game 

you can't understand that ???

there are a lot of worst examples to how embarassed one country 

specially with you country


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> it's soccer there's always fights and thing like that it's part of the passions for the soccer


gimme me a freakin break. Theres is passion and most of the games are boring if the passion is lacking and then there´s stupidity



> it's only a game
> 
> you can't understand that ???
> 
> ...


Thats one thing that bothers me. People always ranking things and excusing all sorts of behaviour. Either the thing and action are/were bad or not.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

back to the original thread i think adu will develop into a decent player (great for the MLS) never like PELE not even close

but the MLS need a simbol and need make more popular the soccer.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Theres is passion and most of the games are boring


that's why is the most popular sport in the WORLD ????????

FROM WHAT GAMES are you talking about the MLS games are really *Boring* 
but the copa libertadores champions league UEFA, premier league, la liga española, Calcio de Italia, and others most of the games are really exited


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

what??

Theres is passion and most of the games are boring *if the passion is lacking *


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. This thing definetly needs to be locked. Amare, Carter, and Curry have completely ruined. I guess Curry got his wish. I don't know how you can continue to argue with people this stupid. It's better just to cut your losses. Your never going to get them to understand reason. They are trolls.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> For Carter, Amare and Genius Curry himself. A PM I Just recieved. ASked to remain nameless. Maybe you 3 should just be titled the 3 stooges.
> 
> "Hey
> ...


Arenas and/or Shamdic* say hi. :laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. This thing definetly needs to be locked. Amare, Carter, and Curry have completely ruined. I guess Curry got his wish. I don't know how you can continue to argue with people this stupid. It's better just to cut your losses. Your never going to get them to understand reason. They are trolls.


When someone says Ronaldo is better than Maradona...well, its ruined. 

BTW, dont be afraid to attack or criticize rlucas, he doesnt bite.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> For Carter, Amare and Genius Curry himself. A PM I Just recieved. ASked to remain nameless. Maybe you 3 should just be titled the 3 stooges.
> 
> "Hey
> ...


Nice, from coward to inmature.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> it's only a game
> 
> you can't understand that ???
> ...


Dont worry Carter. Its worse when your president (not Mexico) embarras the whole world killing innocent people around the world and stealing goods in the process. Thats embarrasing.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> When someone says Ronaldo is better than Maradona...well, its ruined.
> ...


Don't worry I'm not afraid to criticize rlucas. I've done it before when I felt he warranted it. But he hasn't done anything to wrong in this thread except maybe continue to try and talk to people who only respond with name calling.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas and/or Shamdic* say hi. :laugh:


Unfortunately, its someone who doesnt post on this site very often. And after behavior such as yours, I can see why


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'm not afraid to criticize rlucas. I've done it before when I felt he warranted it. But he hasn't done anything to wrong in this thread except maybe continue to try and talk to people who only respond with name calling.


So you better go back and check who "started" it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, its someone who doesnt post on this site very often. And after behavior such as yours, I can see why


Maybe he doesnt post because he lacks some balls?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont worry Carter. Its worse when your president (not Mexico) embarras the whole world killing innocent people around the world and stealing goods in the process. Thats embarrasing.


Curry on politics. Excellent. This kid knows something about everything. 

Read my posts Carter, I bashed the US for its geopolitical policies. Unlike you, I am not afraid to call it like it is

Here is another little fact, Perhaps Curry can learn a little something here about embarrasing. On 9/10/01, 95% of the NSA budget was allocated to preventing illegal drugs and aliens coming in from Mexico. Your country wouldnt do it themselves. So while we were cleaning up your corruption of our country, we could have been defending ourselves against planes hitting buildings. Your country is run by the drug lords. Cocaine from columbia through mexico and marijuana are your largest exports. And frankly, your country didnt do anything to try and curtail it. I hold Mexico partially responsible for 9-11. You let criminals have your way. I often wondered if we legalize drugs in the US, how poor Mexico would be. Its already poor, but my guess is sub-african poor. Chew on that for awhile.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he doesnt post because he lacks some balls?


No because unlike me, he doesnt want to waste his time with the severe lack of intelligence that you offer. believe me, Shambulls and Arenas would have no problem putting you in your place


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry on politics. Excellent. This kid knows something about everything.
> ...


Go check USA role in Colombia...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So you better go back and check who "started" it.


started it? 

Does bringing up a post 3 days old without a single subject to try and rub in an Arsenal loss ring a bell? You tried to start a fight, and when you got it, you acted like a little twit with your name calling and threats


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Go check USA role in Colombia...


and what do you know? Honestly, what do you know? Mexico is the pipeline of Cocaine into America. And they do nothing about it. And we spend billions policing themselves and they do nothing. They get rich. and your ok with that? You obviously know nothing about the pain DC and NYC felt on 9-11. And you know nothing about where our money was going on the day before 9-10


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No because unlike me, he doesnt want to waste his time with the severe lack of intelligence that you offer. believe me, Shambulls and Arenas would have no problem putting you in your place


Arenas?? Hahah, that child that is always defending his boyfriend, even when he doesnt know about soccer? :laugh: 
And Shambulls showed more class than you, more maturity. When I posted that ManU eliminated Arsenal, he didnt cry like you and he didnt start a fight. 

And your friend likes to waste his times reading this crap but not responding? Ok.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas?? Hahah, that child that is always defending his boyfriend, even when he doesnt know about soccer? :laugh:
> ...


Shambulls is a class act. But who is the class act who drags up a thread 2 days after its done to try and rub in a game? You stupid little twit. And Arenas, frankly, is someone I respect. he calls it like he sees it. And I guess he pretty much thinks your immature, apparently. even robert23, who has gotten into debates with me before, thinks your actions are childish. So what dont you get? Your 17, you have alot of growing up to do


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and what do you know? Honestly, what do you know? Mexico is the pipeline of Cocaine into America. And they do nothing about it. And we spend billions policing themselves and they do nothing. They get rich. and your ok with that? You obviously know nothing about the pain DC and NYC felt on 9-11. And you know nothing about where our money was going on the day before 9-10


So you dont know. Great! 
Go find who Escobar Gaviria is. Try to inform yourself. Im 17 years old and you are like 35 and dont know anything about your country (Especially on foreign policy).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So you dont know. Great!
> Go find who Escobar Gaviria is. Try to inform yourself. Im 17 years old and you are like 35 and dont know anything about your country (Especially on foreign policy).


Know, what you dont know is that 95% of our NSA budget was going to prevent drugs and illegal immigrants on 9-10. That is billions that could have been spent fighting terroristic threats in the US. And you blame the US? Mexico didnt police themselves at all. And I hold them atleast partially responsible. Those are the facts. Again, your 17. You dont quite understand that you have much to learn


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Shambulls is a class act. But who is the class act who drags up a thread 2 days after its done to try and rub in a game? You stupid little twit. And Arenas, frankly, is someone I respect. he calls it like he sees it. And I guess he pretty much thinks your immature, apparently. even robert23, who has gotten into debates with me before, thinks your actions are childish. So what dont you get? Your 17, you have alot of growing up to do


Good thing Im on my way to that, you at 35....well, theres no way back. 

You can say Hitler was a nice person, and Arenas will agree with you. That guy has zero personality.

And you ruined the thread, sorry. Until today, when you posted, everything was fine.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Know, what you dont know is that 95% of our NSA budget was going to prevent drugs and illegal immigrants on 9-10. That is billions that could have been spent fighting terroristic threats in the US. And you blame the US? Mexico didnt police themselves at all. And I hold them atleast partially responsible. Those are the facts. Again, your 17. You dont quite understand that you have much to learn


So you dont know about Escobar Gaviria. 
Hey, theres life outside the United States!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Good thing Im on my way to that, you at 35....well, theres no way back.
> ...


So your point is that its ok when you can make a joke, but when the ****e gets thrown at you everything is ruined. Looks like little Ms Curry can dish it out but not take it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> So your point is that its ok when you can make a joke, but when the ****e gets thrown at you everything is ruined. Looks like little Ms Curry can dish it out but not take it.


So you dont know what a quote means, now you dont understand what a joke is and so on. You are, 35?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So you dont know about Escobar Gaviria.
> Hey, theres life outside the United States!!


Here it is. You want to talk about Gaviria. Who cares? Why was 95% of our NSA budget going to to stop Mexico from doing illegal acts? because they wouldnt police themselves? Why, cause the drug lords own Mexico. Period. Anything else is moot


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So you dont know what a quote means, now you dont understand what a joke is and so on. You are, 35?


Look, point is, your act was meant to be malicious. Look at your posts over the last 2 months. You attack me personally and then you want to argue every little point. Your point is fairly obvious. Again you showed you can dish it out, but cant take it. And you call yourself mature.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Here it is. You want to talk about Gaviria. Who cares? Why was 95% of our NSA budget going to to stop Mexico from doing illegal acts? because they wouldnt police themselves? Why, cause the drug lords own Mexico. Period. Anything else is moot


Anything else....you dont know. Period.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Anything else....you dont know. Period.


Here is a question for you, how much of Mexicos budget is to stop illegal drugs from leaving their country into the US? 5% is the answer. How much of our NSA budget was to prevent those drugs from coming in? 95%. Who is criminal now?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Look, point is, your act was meant to be malicious. Look at your posts over the last 2 months. You attack me personally and then you want to argue every little point. Your point is fairly obvious. Again you showed you can dish it out, but cant take it. And you call yourself mature.


If I have facts, why cant I argue a point? And I dont attact, I just want to discuss. If everyone would act like Arenas, this board would be as boring as hell. Everyone sharing the same opinion and nothing else to discuss. Even if Im not convinced of certain thing, I like to discuss it. Good thing that everyone (well, minus Arenas) has a different opinion.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you, how much of Mexicos budget is to stop illegal drugs from leaving their country into the US? 5% is the answer. How much of our NSA budget was to prevent those drugs from coming in? 95%. Who is criminal now?


And what about USA budget to invade Iraq?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> If I have facts, why cant I argue a point? And I dont attact, I just want to discuss. If everyone would act like Arenas, this board would be as boring as hell. Everyone sharing the same opinion and nothing else to discuss. Even if Im not convinced of certain thing, I like to discuss it. Good thing that everyone (well, minus Arenas) has a different opinion.


Arenas doesnt have his own opinion? Obviously you dont read. That guy is the one guy on this board who is totally independent of everyone. And I have no problem saying so.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> If I have facts, why cant I argue a point? And I dont attact, I just want to discuss. If everyone would act like Arenas, this board would be as boring as hell. Everyone sharing the same opinion and nothing else to discuss. Even if Im not convinced of certain thing, I like to discuss it. Good thing that everyone (well, minus Arenas) has a different opinion.


Hmm...

That would be true...

But as you well know I'm usually in the minority with my opinions so I don't see how I have the "same" opinion as everyone else.

You have so many facts yet you're completely wrong on that one.

Feel free to keep the personal attacks coming though, especially towards someone you don't know.

You're pretty good at that, if facts means personal attacks, then ya you have facts.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Amare I know that you envy brazilians, but it´s getting ridiculous, the only brazilian that you said was good was Elber, that, by the way, play for Bayern. I know, 3 world cup final in the last 3 world cups is just luck... And not even go to the world cup is no problem, becuse the Holland of Makay has as much tradition as Liberia as you said. Roberto carlos sure is overrated, all germany left fields and all bayern players are better then him, by the way Lizarazu is the man, young and full of potential, I bet with you that in 10 years he will have won everything that RC have already won, but he just happen to be in the best team always...

You also criticize Ronaldo fo faail in the 98 WC final, but Kahn fail in the 2002 final was just one of his "few" errors... Do I suspect why of this diferential???

Ronaldo has to score as much as Muller, but all 18 years old promisses from an Europena team are already better than him, someone has a clue why he says this??

I KNOW WIN GENERATES HATE, BUT AT LEAST LETS TRY TO HAVE THE SAME OPINIONS NOT BASED ON THE COUNTRY THE PLAYER BORNED!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> And what about USA budget to invade Iraq?


Again, i make no excuses for the US in Iraq. But could we have invaded Iraq if 9-11 happened? And is Mexico atleast partially responsible for it? Yes. And to this day, Mexico still hasnt done enough to prevent illegal aliens and narcotics to coming into the US


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Arenas doesnt have his own opinion? Obviously you dont read. That guy is the one guy on this board who is totally independent of everyone. And I have no problem saying so.


Thats a joke. Arenas opinion is the same as yours, thats quite evidently. Maybe you have 2 registered users? 
And I can prove it:
Marvin Williams (The first time he watched him was at the roundball classic)
Giving Stro Swift the MLE
Not being sold on Okafor
Saying the Bulls are going nowhere and lack 7-8 pieces


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, i make no excuses for the US in Iraq. But could we have invaded Iraq if 9-11 happened? And is Mexico atleast partially responsible for it? Yes. And to this day, Mexico still hasnt done enough to prevent illegal aliens and narcotics to coming into the US


Responsible for 9-11? Who trained them?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> Amare I know that you envy brazilians, but it´s getting ridiculous, the only brazilian that you said was good was Elber, that, by the way, play for Bayern. I know, 3 world cup final in the last 3 world cups is just luck... And not even go to the world cup is no problem, becuse the Holland of Makay has as much tradition as Liberia as you said. Roberto carlos sure is overrated, all germany left fields and all bayern players are better then him, by the way Lizarazu is the man, young and full of potential, I bet with you that in 10 years he will have won everything that RC have already won, but he just happen to be in the best team always...
> 
> You also criticize Ronaldo fo faail in the 98 WC final, but Kahn fail in the 2002 final was just one of his "few" errors... Do I suspect why of this diferential???
> ...


Welcome Abroad.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a joke. Arenas opinion is the same as yours, thats quite evidently. Maybe you have 2 registered users?
> ...


lol...

those are opinions/facts, so if someone has the same opinion that's a problem?

There's many people here who believe Kirk's an future ALL NBA player, are they all idiots or jocking each other because they feel that way?

Btw, I didn't see the Roundball Classic..

I saw Marvin before that game...

I thought you said you had facts??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a joke. Arenas opinion is the same as yours, thats quite evidently. Maybe you have 2 registered users?
> ...


Arenas and I see eye to eye on some. But lets review the points

Marvin Williams. arenas and I both like him. But arenas would rather trade the pick away based on what I read. That would insinuate that he doesnt see Williams on the Bulls

Stro the MLE- Agreed. 

Okafor-Im sold, Arenas isnt. read the posts. Same thing goes with Deng

7-8 pieces. Arenas thinks we need that much. Im more at 11-12 pieces

Again, its interesting to know so many "facts" but your so full of it, where do i start?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bye Bye Arsenal!!!
> 
> Great Job Chelsea!!!!
> ...


This was posted 2 days after the last post. Start


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Lehmann is God....for Chelsea fans
> 
> :laugh:


5 minutes later, with no other posts, you feeled compelled to write this.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bye Bye AC Milan
> 
> Talk about the biggest choke in the history of professional soccer, maybe sports. Worlds greatest D? Yeah, whatever


Now I post this. after the game today


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

My problem with you is that you seek out posts and go into attack mode.

This basically started with the Pietrus thread, you clearly seem to like to cross the line, apologize, then go back over the line 2 seconds later.

Yet you want respect?

You're a kid and you act like one.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, too bad AC Milan wont repeat as the European Champions. But thats what soccer is all about. Milan is a great European and world team, while Arsenal is a great english team. I wonder when is Arsenal going to win something besides the Premier League or FA Cup. :laugh:
> ...


2 seconds later, you cant stop talking smack


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas and I see eye to eye on some. But lets review the points
> ...


marvin Williams. He never watched him at High School. I wouldnt be surprised if he comes by and he says he did in fact watch him.

Stro. He came here two months after you suggested this like if it was his own idea.

Okafor. Im not saying he isnt sold or you are. Its clear both like Okafor, but he, same as you, believe he must be traded if we are in a position to do so.

Pieces. You said we have a long way to go. Arenas came and said the same thing. 

And in this thread he came to defend you and he doesnt have a clue about soccer. Well, its quite clear.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> And here is the other quote:
> "I dont agree that the team that won the World Cup is the best in the world. Germany is clearly not the second best team. And so on. And Brazil won that cup after the referees gave them lot of help in the first round. As usual."
> 
> ...


and now the first of a vague threat


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> My problem with you is that you seek out posts and go into attack mode.
> 
> This basically started with the Pietrus thread, you clearly seem to like to cross the line, apologize, then go back over the line 2 seconds later.
> ...


Because it was evidently that he acted very un-pro like and that was a fact that rlucas didnt want to accept.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> marvin Williams. He never watched him at High School. I wouldnt be surprised if he comes by and he says he did in fact watch him.
> ...


No arenas has a right to stand up for himself. again, your thrashing the guy, and he cant defend himself? Again, you can dish it but you cant take it


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and now the first of a vague threat


Thats not a threat, thats an explanation cause you didnt know what a quote means. You didnt study journalism, so its OK.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> marvin Williams. He never watched him at High School. I wouldnt be surprised if he comes by and he says he did in fact watch him.
> ...


I don't care about futbol, I'm from the Dominican Republic, don't know anyone that does...

My point is how you seek out the posts and then turn the threads into these personal wars.

It's clear RL is one of the most respected posters on this board, but you compelled to get into this personal attacks and even air out personal information about him in the midst of the discussions.

That I have no respect for and I'll say right now I have no respect for you, you don't even know me.

If you'd like to search back when I made posts about Stromile, the pieces stuff, you can search way back, I always give my reasons as to why I feel certain way and it's not because RL or anyone else has the same opinion.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it was evidently that he acted very un-pro like and that was a fact that rlucas didnt want to accept.


And Mr Unprofessional, first off all never said that to a reporter, which you wouldnt acknowledge and second of all, had the desired effect, which you said it wouldnt. So who was right on that one genius?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No arenas has a right to stand up for himself. again, your thrashing the guy, and he cant defend himself? Again, you can dish it but you cant take it


Cant take it? Im tired about that. Point is that for me its the same to read Arenas posts and yours (Its not your fault, maybe Arenas sshould buy a personality)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Face it. You are :upset: because your sorry team Arsenal couldnt beat ManU last weekend and because they choked against Chelsea at home.
> And Bayern Munich choke job against ManU some years ago was even bigger.


More smack from Curry, see a pattern?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> And Mr Unprofessional, first off all never said that to a reporter, which you wouldnt acknowledge and second of all, had the desired effect, which you said it wouldnt. So who was right on that one genius?


Yes he did. And second it didnt have any effect. They played one good game and then they played against sub par teams. They are the same * team right now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, find the quote or else I will start quoting you and you wont like it (And I wont care if you actually said it or not, and Im not talking about sports)



and now the threats begin. Well, lets see, who started this again?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> More smack from Curry, see a pattern?


So I should go back and quote your attacks?
Im not going to act like a child.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he did. And second it didnt have any effect. They played one good game and then they played against sub par teams. They are the same * team right now.


what are they 11-3 since he said those things to PARKER, and not a reporter. The reporter over heard it. but you obviously dont care to know the facts. Dont believe me, ask anyone on any GS board. And 11-3 after losing 9 in a row? No effect? Their assists are up and they defense has improved by 10%. And I dont know the facts?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So I should go back and quote your attacks?
> Im not going to act like a child.


You already are. I quoted myself and your heated response, Ill do it for you. You be the judge


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> and now the threats begin. Well, lets see, who started this again?


You, by misquoting me. I even sent you an email with the exact quote and you didnt change it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> You already are. I quoted myself and your heated response, Ill do it for you. You be the judge


No, go find your attacks, the "name less" person, kick teeth, etc.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Milan. Kaka, Seedorf and Maldini are among my favorites. Gullit and Van Basten are on my alltime favorites list. But there is one name less poster who supports them who deserves a good kick in the teeth for some of his baby like comments. So today I am a Deportivo supporter. And regardless, its still interesting to talk about the greatest choke in the last 10 years of soccer, arguably sports.


This was an attack on you i admit, after 6 or 7 blatant attempts on your part to threaten me and smack talk


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Cant take it? Im tired about that. Point is that for me its the same to read Arenas posts and yours (Its not your fault, maybe Arenas sshould buy a personality)


Where's your personality?

Where are the posters here defending you?

I had a thread the other day where a couple posters actually defended me, so maybe there are a few here who actually respect my opinion, and what I have to say even if they don't agree with me.

Can that be said for you?

Btw, DaBullz posts a lot of opinions similar to what RL and I say, that does mean we're all just copying each other?

I'll add that we may have similar opinions but I think we all come at them from different angles, in the end its similar but we have different reasons for feeling the way we feel.

Like I said this thing isn't about soccer, this is about your posts basically the past 2 months being personal attacks.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> You, by misquoting me. I even sent you an email with the exact quote and you didnt change it.


I have the exact quote. and in fact, you started it by quoting me in the first place, basically trying to mock my opinion everytime I post. So who is at fault there?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what are they 11-3 since he said those things to PARKER, and not a reporter. The reporter over heard it. but you obviously dont care to know the facts. Dont believe me, ask anyone on any GS board. And 11-3 after losing 9 in a row? No effect? Their assists are up and they defense has improved by 10%. And I dont know the facts?


It wasnt like that. Do you know french? Francais? Anything? Do you read Le Monde? No, so you dont know what happened.

And they defeated Orlando, twice, San Antonio without Duncan, Washington and so on.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I have the exact quote. and in fact, you started it by quoting me in the first place, basically trying to mock my opinion everytime I post. So who is at fault there?


No, you dont. I said 5 times and you still have 10 times. 

And I have no problem with quoting, I have problems with misquoting.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I am a fan of the game. And I like Chelsea. When Arsenal doesnt play at home and Chelsea is home, I go to Stamford Bridge and watch games. So I am not upset. But what does interest me is your ability to drag up posts to make it like your rubbing in a loss, which you think is a clear shot at me, which is real mature. And then your next response is to threaten me with "quotes". Well here is your quote.
> ...


Was this an attack, or a response to your threat?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Where's your personality?
> ...


What personality has to do with people defending me? :laugh: 

I will buy you one, do you need some cash?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Was this an attack, or a response to your threat?


An attack-


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bye.

Arenas  Rlucas


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you dont. I said 5 times and you still have 10 times.
> ...


Now why dont I make you a deal. Take my quotes down, dont hijack my threads and we end this now. I dont care for you, but there is too many good posters on this board to be ignored. In kind, I will take your quotes down and not respond to any of your posts? I want to be civil, though its clear you dont. But the facts are obvious. you blantantly personally attacked me about a month ago, since then, you have crossed the line nearly 3 or 4 times, in fact a moderator had to tell me you were on thin ice not long ago. And then today, after you mock me with your quote, then threaten me, I think you they ought to be put you down. But what pains me is that you actually offer this board a good look into international hoops, which I am interested in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> An attack-


Grow up is an attack? Your a silly little boy Curry


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bye.
> 
> Arenas  Rlucas


Classic Curry, really mature.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The classic Curry way of writing. Loses the battle, cant say anything right, then runs off with one parting shot. And he talks about being mature?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> The classic Curry way of writing. Loses the battle, cant say anything right, then runs off with one parting shot. And he talks about being mature?


Personally I'm done with the kid...

All he resorts to is personal attacks, and I have no respect for him or his opinion.

The end.

He can post back all day, I won't have a clue what he's saying because he can join jsong on my ignore list.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Thread locked.

The topic has been forgotten to a large degree. We have a soccer forum.


----------

